# Makeup Crimes



## MisStarrlight (Nov 26, 2006)

We've all been there, made some terrible mistakes-or just did really stupid (unsafe) things with our faces.

What is everyone's worst offenses?

Mine?
I used to melt my eyeliners with a lighter to make them softer....and eyelash combs have never worked for me, so I used to take a safety pin to separate my lashes.  
Also, I have really light lashes so I would always get a gap between my liner & mascara so I used to line my upper waterline (with the melted pencil of course) and then hold my eye open really wide & smear mascara on my lashes, pushing them up against my lid...I made such a mess on my face, but got rid of the damn gap.
I don't know how I didn't burn or poke my eyeballs out...let alone am still able to see

**Forgive me if there is another thread like this...I did a search, but I couldn't find it**


----------



## Bianca (Nov 26, 2006)

See makeup police topic


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 26, 2006)

Meh...they're not quite the same.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Meh...they're not quite the same._

 
Right! So here we go...

1. I mistook cleanser for bodylotion (I was 7 yrs old back then)
2. I once groomed my eyebrows with black mascara 
3. I used baby powder to set my make up and make my skin look paler during my goth-days...ooooh and of course black eye kohl as lipstick. 

I guess thats it... thank god!


----------



## maxcat (Nov 26, 2006)

It's like a confessional for MA's!!!
Ohhhhh where do I begin. The fact that I now do this for money is pretty entertaining. 
I went through the All Gold phase... gold eyeliner, shadow... MASCARA... and lipstick... and gold is not a good color on me. Looked like a corpse when I was 14... 
I did the black mascara in the brows thing which was pretty comical in photos. So from Undead to Groucho... 
The worst was my fascination with anything with a turquoise undertone though. I still have that... my MAC-mates had to hide the Crystal Rose lippie and Stars and Rockets eyeshadow from me as I was about to O/D.


----------



## lara (Nov 26, 2006)

Black mascara? Piffling! I broke out the black kajahl eyeliner to fill my brows. I was Groucho _and _Frieda Kahlo all rolled into one. 

This thread should be called "Crimes Against Make-Up As Performed By 14 Year-Olds."


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 26, 2006)

I went from never touching the tweezers to over plucking my eyebrows so fast my friends hardly recognized me haha.  All because I got self-conscious when some stupid girl in my gym class said "whoa - eyebrows!" to me.  Bitch...haha


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2006)

i've done everything the original poster said and more....let's see.....i used to super glue jewels really close to my eyes, like on the inner corners. i used to use water color pencils as eyeshadows. haha. weird.


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 26, 2006)

When I was 12 and I first started wearing makeup, I would wear white eyeshadow and no other makeup. And I would put it, like, all the way up to my crease, too. It was nasty. Especially because too much light eyeshadow on me kind of makes me look like I've been crying.


----------



## Annie (Nov 26, 2006)

Well let's see, first there was the period when I wore iridescent green eyeshadow all over my lid. I made that even worse by forgetting it was their by the middle of the day and rubbing my eyes. Ew.

Then I went through my "goth" phase where I first tried liquid liner from Hot Topic with limited success. My mom got sick of looking at it so she bought me this Clinique pencil which I rubbed all around my eyeballs. I would never take it off either, so I just kept layering it on because I thought it enhanced the look. Did I mention that I never, ever wore mascara?


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_and eyelash combs have never worked for me, so I used to take a safety pin to separate my lashes._

 
Haha I used to do this too. Actually, sometimes I still do..


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 26, 2006)

My mom was one of Beauticontrol's "Image Consultants" when Iwas learning to apply makeup.
I wore all of their products the way they advised, and then some.
Makeup Primer? mhmm.
Color corrector? Yup.
Concealor? Over the color corrector, full face, just in case.
Foundation on top of  that, powder, setting powder, eye shadow primer, four different colors of eye shadows, eyeliner, mascara (3 coats painstakingly applied...), blush, lip liner, lipstick, blotting powder on my lips to "set" my lipstick, and finally over it all, a wetdry powder to "smooth" it.

Looking back, I didn't look _terrible_ but it was a LOT of makeup for an eighth grader to wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From a distance, not so bad, but up close you could definitely see the layers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pretty much wore it that way until my senior year.


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh lord. . . where to begin.  One of my worst offenses (that I admit sometimes I do today when I run out of foundation) was wearing the WRONG foundation colour (lol _note to the general pale population: JUST BECAUSE it's as light as a foundation comes does NOT mean you're automatically darker to fit the colour_).  I looked like an orange mess. . . lol I have pictures of me where my face/1/2 my neck is visibly a tad orange and my neck is blinding white.  My face is naturally a bit darker than my neck, but DAMN- I wasn't helping the situation.  and I wore so so much of it caked on (to hide staph scars from my sophomore yr.)  It was a medium coverage foundation with layers and layers and LAYERS.

Then there's the obvious pairing completely wrong lip/eye combos where the colours clashed like nothing else.  but I ROCKED it like I was something haha.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_i've done everything the original poster said and more....let's see.....i used to super glue jewels really close to my eyes, like on the inner corners. i used to use water color pencils as eyeshadows. haha. weird._

 
See...completely different.  I love you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You totally reminded me....I used to wear those press on earrings around my eyes/in the middle of my forehead.  I SWORE I was Gwen Stefani (No Doubt/Tragic Kingdom days).


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2006)

Overplucked eyelashes
Lotion for hair conditioner
Vaseline for hair conditioner (I was young, sigh)
Purple lipstick


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 26, 2006)

white eyeliner on top with black liner
brown lip pencil with lovedust l/s
glitter everywhere..someone smack me lol


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_You totally reminded me....I used to wear those press on earrings around my eyes/in the middle of my forehead.  I SWORE I was Gwen Stefani (No Doubt/Tragic Kingdom days)._

 
oh, yes you better believe i rocked fake bindis. stick on earrings were good for that, but super glue and jewels were my good friends back then . and of course gwen was my inpiration. i still love her. not so much her music though..........


----------



## zombie_candy (Nov 27, 2006)

1) the wrong-color foundation, either too orange or too pale
2) white eyeshadow with no eyeliner or mascara, made my eyes look like nothing
3) dark, dark lipstick without any other makeup on my face
4) and yes, during the goth days when i was a wee lass, i used and eyeliner pencil for black lipstick


----------



## redambition (Nov 27, 2006)

oh dear...

1. foundation and powder that was waaaay to pale for me. hello ghost face!
2. trying to wear liquid eyeliner... not good.
3. fuschia lipstick stolen from my mum, the shade was totally wrong for me.
4. black eyeliner to fill in brows (later, i used brown eyeliner)
5. blue eyeliner just on the outer corner of my eye... with no other eye makeup apart from mascara.
6. glitter, glitter, glitter. and not in a good way.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 28, 2006)

1. wore the eyeshadow with no mascara [refused until 7th grade]
2. wore lots of foundation that was .00000001 percent off which is way worse than having obviously 1000% off color since it looked like i tried too hard.
3. loose glitter everywhere
4. wore too pale translucent powder that sunk into small scabs and looked like spots [gross!]  my boyfriend said i was a cocaine addict.
5. last but not least;;  although it worked decent as a base...i used some cheap chapstick on the lids and it burned for 3 minutes every morning!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_We've all been there, made some terrible mistakes-or just did really stupid (unsafe) things with our faces.

What is everyone's worst offenses?

Mine?
I used to melt my eyeliners with a lighter to make them softer....and eyelash combs have never worked for me, so I used to take a safety pin to separate my lashes.  
Also, I have really light lashes so I would always get a gap between my liner & mascara so I used to line my upper waterline (with the melted pencil of course) and then hold my eye open really wide & smear mascara on my lashes, pushing them up against my lid...I made such a mess on my face, but got rid of the damn gap.
I don't know how I didn't burn or poke my eyeballs out...let alone am still able to see

**Forgive me if there is another thread like this...I did a search, but I couldn't find it**_

 
My biggest offense was orange lipstick with black lipliner.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, dearie me, where to begin with the makeup crimes of my youth?  In my uber goth days (I still wear mostly black, but this was when I went for the "spooky" look), no matter what eyeshadow I was wearing, I lined my waterline with bright red liquid eyeliner.

The worst, though, was my monochromatic phase.  I would wear either frosty yellow, lavender, or pink eyeshadow (yes, lashline to brow), dust the same eyeshadow on my cheeks as blush, and then wear a lipgloss that was exactly the same shade as the shadow.  In pictures, it made me look so washed out that you couldn't even see any of my facial features, just a big frosted lilac mask.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_I lined my waterline with bright red liquid eyeliner._

 





 and I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Caderas (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_





 and I thought I was the only one..._

 
me too.  except i did black liquid liner and my whole eye turned liquidy black and burned badly.  you thought i would've learned the first time, but then came two years later...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 29, 2006)

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned......

1. Age 12 or so - Sneaking in a makeup application in the school bathroom when I wasn't allowed to wear it yet.  Cheap purple Almay shadow, heavy navy eyeliner in the waterline and no mascara.  I was probably the only 12 year old to look like a hooker in my entire elementary school. 

2. Around 13 or so (when I was too broke to buy my own makeup and wouldn't have known what to buy if I did have the cash) I commited the crime of wearing whatever I could pilfer from my mom's bathroom counter.  Can we talk about a total lack of a colour scheme?  Think wrong colour of foundation, icy frosty peach lipstick, navy eyeliner, magenta and gold eyeshadow. NOT GOOD.

3. I was 16-17 when the tanning bed craze was in full swing and self-tanners first appeared.  Remember the horrid, stinky self-tanning creams they first came out with?  Remember how it made you look like an oompa loompa?  Well my hobby was to hit the tanning bed (back when you had to stay in the bed for like 30 minutes) and rap up the session by slathering on the Biotherm Self-Tanner.  Good God!  I smelled like Kentucky Fried Skin and looked like an Orange Julius!  

4.  This one is sadly MAC related.  I just fell in love with MAC's Del Rio lipstick.  Forgot the Golden Rule - Just because it looks pretty in the tube doesn't mean it looks pretty on you.   Well, Del Rio on this brown-haired, brown-eyed NW25 made me look absolutely oxygen-deprived.  Think the asphyxiated look.  

5.  I actually wore Poison for a while.  Ewww. Just threw up in my mouth a little when I thought of that.


----------



## lizsybarite (Nov 29, 2006)

Ohboy. Try these on for size... and then laugh REALLY HARD when you realize that most of these sins were committed within the last FIVE YEARS! (I'm nearly 30 and didn't start wearing makeup with any frequency until about 3 years ago. Before that, it was just occasional, so I had NO IDEA what I was doing.)

1. I used a glittery gel product to style my (badly, badly overplucked) brows.

2. I routinely used fuchsia pink lipstick on my eyelids.

3. Did I mention the overplucked brows? I should post pix. It was SAD - they were all straight-ish and uneven. But before that, I had huge caterpillars, so I overcompensated the moment I started plucking!

4. I constantly used this one godawful Cover Girl eyeshadow palette that contained pale, matte, chalky turquoise and purple shadows. Think the worst possible application of the Sweetie Cake palette you've EVER seen, but ten times worse!

5. I never wore blush, even if I wore (badly-matched, natch) full coverage foundation.

6. Glitter, glitter everywhere: on my eeys! On my lips! On my cheeks! On my chest, arms, and in my hair!!!!

I'm sure I could think of more.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 29, 2006)

I once smeared red lipstick around and on my mouth with my finger, applied a really harsh line of liquid liner around my eyes with a thick coat of dark green eyeshadow...and about three layers of shitty white powder on my face, I went into school and someone beat me up! Now I dont blame them!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 29, 2006)

thick white eyeliner on the top lid like gigi, lol
uneven (and i mean seriously uneven) eyebrows
way too much e/s, and no blending, using cover girl e/s applied WET (can u say gross?)


----------



## Damfino (Nov 30, 2006)

When I started wearing makeup at 12 (had no idea what I was doing and my mom never wore any) I just wanted to conceal my zits, so I got a stick concealer and just smeared it on the zit. Voila! No blending. I have pictures of me with white streaks all over my face... ugh.

Because I'm pale and always the lightest shade in foundation and such, I thought I needed to wear the palest shade in EVERYTHING. So I only wore light baby pink frosty blush, lip stuff and eyeshadow.

I have senstive eyes, and was so fearful of mascara I applied it quickly to only the VERY TIPS of my lashes. Yes, very effective!


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2006)

Two words: Black lipstick.

I don't think I'll ever truly forgive myself.

I also used to line all around my eyes, before I learned that it actually makes them look smaller. My eyes are small enough as it is!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh gosh I wish I had pictures from these phases, lol!

My grandma used to be an AVON lady, so she had quite a stash of makeup and perfumes at her house.  She was the one that got me into the beauty industry, I'm sure!  I used to study her little catalogs and pick out all this stuff that I wanted for Christmas.  She also used to give me these mini lipsticks to take home as long as I didn't wear 'em around my mom, lol.   I remember I would have a field day whenever I'd visit grandma's house.  I'd raid her drawers and slap on magenta lipstick with navy blue and purple eyeshadows, and douse myself in whatever AVON fragrance I could find. 

Oh, the days!  And they always said I looked so pretty when I came downstairs!  LOL No matter what I do my grandparents are never embarassed of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's true love right there!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2006)

ugh. i lined (or, tried to line) my waterline with liquid liner. i also lined my waterline once with a fuschia/red lipliner (i looked sickly when i did that, obviously) bleh.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_....Oh, the days!  And they always said I looked so pretty when I came downstairs!  LOL No matter what I do my grandparents are never embarassed of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's true love right there!!_

 
That is sweet.


----------



## xBenefitGirlyx (Dec 2, 2006)

*Wearing the wrong shade of foundation, it was 4 shades lighter than my neck. My face really stuck out, now I think back and it scares me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That was when I first started to wear makeup when I was 15.*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 2, 2006)

lol I used to NOT wash my face as an adolescent.  If I did wash it, it was ONLY when i was broken out.
I had the same maybelline great lash mascara for like....all of middle school and up to tenth grade.  That's about 4 years, so think of all the bacteria I accumulated and continued to wear.
I used to cut my own hair in class with safety scissors...mmm split ends
I once cut my eyelashes down to nothing with grooming scissors.
I used to use a really hard art pencil as eyeliner, because my mother wouldn't buy me any.  Since it was hard, I had to tugtugtugtug pullpullpull across my lashline to get the color to show up.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_lol I used to NOT wash my face as an adolescent.  If I did wash it, it was ONLY when i was broken out.
I had the same maybelline great lash mascara for like....all of middle school and up to tenth grade.  That's about 4 years, so think of all the bacteria I accumulated and continued to wear.
I used to cut my own hair in class with safety scissors...mmm split ends
I once cut my eyelashes down to nothing with grooming scissors.
I used to use a really hard art pencil as eyeliner, because my mother wouldn't buy me any.  Since it was hard, I had to tugtugtugtug pullpullpull across my lashline to get the color to show up._

 
I think you win the “Beauty is Pain” prize. I winced just reading this……Ouch!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 3, 2006)

Mascara and black liquid liner with nothing else on my eyes in the 9th grade. What was I thinking??? At least I was pretty good at applying the liner :shrug:


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_ 
Mine?
I used to melt my eyeliners with a lighter to make them softer...._

 





 *Giggles* I STILL do that! I find it makes the liner look more intense--maybe it doesn't, but for the past 6 years I've convinced myself it does!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I used to use a really hard art pencil as eyeliner, because my mother wouldn't buy me any.  Since it was hard, I had to tugtugtugtug pullpullpull across my lashline to get the color to show up._

 
I use art pencils for eyebrows on a lot of my brunettes (a MUD tip)....but then again, since it's not on their eyes, probably a little more forgivable.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_





 *Giggles* I STILL do that! I find it makes the liner look more intense--maybe it doesn't, but for the past 6 years I've convinced myself it does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL Just go get a soft kohl pencil!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_lol I used to NOT wash my face as an adolescent.  If I did wash it, it was ONLY when i was broken out.
I had the same maybelline great lash mascara for like....all of middle school and up to tenth grade.  That's about 4 years, so think of all the bacteria I accumulated and continued to wear.
I used to cut my own hair in class with safety scissors...mmm split ends
I once cut my eyelashes down to nothing with grooming scissors.
I used to use a really hard art pencil as eyeliner, because my mother wouldn't buy me any.  Since it was hard, I had to tugtugtugtug pullpullpull across my lashline to get the color to show up._

 
You cut your eyelashes off with grooming scissors? honey that's terrible! what made you do that?!


----------



## ElectroCute (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_You cut your eyelashes off with grooming scissors? honey that's terrible! what made you do that?!_

 
I've done that before too ... twice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've always really wanted long eyelashes and I believed all the people on the internet that said it would make them grow back longer. I now have uneven lashes.


----------



## faifai (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, so embarrassing!

I once tweezed out some of my eyelashes because I was trying to get one out that was growing the wrong way. That took a while to look even again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried to dye my hair and didn't have latex gloves, so I decided to coat my hands in Vaseline and then do it. Surprise, the Vaseline coated my hair and I couldn't get it out, and all the dye went down the drain. It took me over 10 dishwashing liquid shampoos over the course of 3 days to get the Vaseline out.

I used to wear frosty sheer lipcolor that made me look like a corpse. An NC45 should not wear silvery white lipgloss, no sir.

I would tweeze my eyebrows straight across and super thin. The overplucked look is SO sexy, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I waited until I was 14 to tweeze away my unibrow/'stache. Oh man.

I'd wear glitter gel on my cheeks like blush.

I'd wear hot pink lipliner as eyeliner. Hahaha.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 22, 2007)

Shaving between my eyebrows. Actually I never made any hideous mistakes, and the razor was the right size to fit between them, so technically it wasn't harmful... just really, really stupid.


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

To me it has to be smudgeable mascaras. I remembered when i was in high sch and studying with my friends outside of sch and wearing this particular maybelline mascara...and i didn't know it smudged on me until i went to the toilet to check.

Eeeks! I looked like a panda bear! And my friends didn't even tell me!


----------



## Holly (Jan 22, 2007)

When I was really young (around 12) I cut my eyelashes off with nail clippers (Ewwwwww)

And through all of middle school, I only wore a thick black line of liquid liner on my waterline for makeup, that's it.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 22, 2007)

oh jeez, where do i start? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lipstick for eyeshadow and blush 
baby powder to set my foundation 
black lipstick 
poorly shaped brows 
light pink lipstick too light for me and made my moustache stand out 
red eyeliner 
shadow applied from lash line to brow


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 22, 2007)

Mmm to many to mention. I probably still commit lots of crimes on a daily basis.

1. Thinking i could get away with wearing foundation and powder only on my forehead, nose, and chin. My T-zone was a completely different color from my cheeks.

2. No blush ever.

3. Wearing one color of eyeshadow from lashline to brow. Looked specially stunning when wearing my shimmery white eyeshadow.

4. Overplucked eyebrows.

5. Wearing a super pale frosty lavender lipstick (i'm an NC40).

6. And the frosty bronzey lipstick that was the same color as my skin.

7. Clumpy mascara and no eyeliner.


----------



## MellissaG (Jan 22, 2007)

I think after my goth days, the most embarassing year or two of my make-up life would be when I started filling my eyebrows... im a natural blonde, but I began BLEACHING the crap out of it -- and when I started brow filling, id use my moms pencil. She has reddish brown hair.. so a reddish brown pencil it was. Very thick, greasy, uneven, no shape reddish brown lines on my forehead. For about 2 years. Soon they began taking a triangular shape, 

over the years colors and shape has progressed..finally, into hopefully what I think is a finished product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO I included a pic. There is the 14 year old me, with my crappy eyebrows.. then the new me, although you cant see my brows I assure you they are MUCH BETTER! (Also a no makeup pic so you can see I how crucial my brows are to me)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...transition.jpg

I also used to use a mascara that was waterproof, because it was easier to crimp -- but not before realizing it was also the cause of making my eyelashes fall out. Took a year for them to regrow properly. 

Currently I am guilty of outlining my lips badly, going just on the edge of my lip, then smooching to push the gloss JUST OUTSIDE the lips edge.. to give a fuller look, although I know after an hour when the gloss is gone, and the liner is still there.. I look really silly. But I cant stop. I just carry a compact and reapply when I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to use vaseline as an eyeshadow base, before I even realized I had oily skin. Not that youd use vaseline, anyway, but the oily skin made it 1000% worse. I always looked wet.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 22, 2007)

Using dirty brushes in your makeup. I've seen it and it makes me shudder, particularly for anything near the eye-area.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 22, 2007)

i've committed so many makeup crimes, in fact i was right til i joined Specktra at 16 haha Specktra's my teacher on makeup.

let see what i wore, a huge overdose on blue e/s see pic *cringes* what the hell was i thinking? lol






umm i had fondness of this gold glittery rollerball lipgloss and my lips looked like a golden discoball, not good at all in fact i kept reapplying every 30 mins :|

im sure i have more lol


----------



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

Chic, that picture made my eyes hurt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, so here a couple of mine.  Now mind you, I was a teen in the 80s: Era of the tragic beauty decisions (I am 34 now and have discovered the clean fresh faced look is the way to go)

I used to take bright baby blue eyeliner and line the _inside _rim of my eyes.  I have medium blue eyes that get darker as you go out.  Tje combo made me look like smurfette.  (I have since learned to wear blue eyeshadow).  I have also been wearing contacts since I was 14.  I don't even want to know what sort of infections I was at risk for.  

Children of the 80s, do you remember the Pre Mall Rituals?   My best friend and I would do each other's hair.  You got the extra strength aquanet out and sprayed those bangs down.  Set the curling iron on high and if it didn't _sizzle _upon inpact, the curl would flop down and you had to start all over.  When the curl was perfect, the brush back had to be just right to get that perfect poof on the bangs.  Then more aquanet.  I really wonder how much genetic damage we all did using all those chemicals.


----------



## macface (Jan 23, 2007)

dark eyeshadow with white eyeliner on the top.outline my lips with brown lipner.and thin eyebrows.


----------



## Katura (Jan 23, 2007)

My turn...I'm having a ball today with these bad-makeup topics....

8th grade - I was a white eyeliner feind. Wet n wild pencil EVERYDAY. occasionally with mascara. 

7th-8th grade - I did the 'spot-treatment' with my foundation. you know the one, where you only have one or seven spots that need a little help, so you only use it on those places? yeah. My skin looked a TAD uneven on some days.

8th-9th grade - I also had a few rounds with darker brown lipstick. wet-n-wild, and then clinique. Lipstick and nothing else. ewy. not to mention my really white teeth somehow managed to look yellow.

somewhere in there my mom took me to a clinique party. Bought me one of those pink things with eyeshadow blush and lipstick..Mocha freeze was the devil. and it started a bronzer addiction.

9th-10th and most of 11th grade - I finally discovered how to use foundation and all that properly. but! my eyewear never caught up. I grabbed a wet-n-wild black pencil went at it  just about Everyday. At least I wore mascara and could draw nice lines...

Senior year...I discovered there was more to eyeshadow/liner than just black liner or brown/tan/taupe (gross) shadow. I picked up...you guessed it a cheap wet-n-wild 4 color thing. turquoise, pink, purple and blue. Can we say that turned out horid?

Thank goodness I fixed my habits up before prom...haha


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Set the curling iron on high and if it didn't sizzle upon inpact, the curl would flop down and you had to start all over._

 
Eeeeeeek. That makes me cringe just thinking about it. If I'm straightening my hair and I hear a sizzle, I immediately FREAK OUT and check to see if it's okay, haha.


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm having so much fun reading all of these.

Hm, some of my crimes are:
1) Definitely the white eyeshadow, lashline to brow. That's a good look.
2) No mascara. For a reeeally long time.
3) Concealer as foundation. As in: all over my face. Thick.
4) Hahaha, bright blue lipgloss and glitter in my eyebrows. At the same time!
5) Filling in my eyebrows with black eyeliner when I was a _blonde_.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 24, 2007)

I made the white eyeshadow mistake too. I loved white and blue eyeshadow when I first started wearing makeup. Some days I would wear white, some days I would wear baby blue. I look like I'm crying if I wear pale eyeshadow with no liner or mascara. Probably because it makes my waterlines look red in comparison, or something. I don't know.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Two words: Black lipstick.

I don't think I'll ever truly forgive myself.

I also used to line all around my eyes, before I learned that it actually makes them look smaller. My eyes are small enough as it is!_

 
I got one for ya...how about shiny black lipgloss? Yep, I sure did.  I think it came out during Halloween.  I also think Elvira was the model for the collection it came in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *shudder*

I also made a checkerboard on my lids with a Wet N' Wild palette in middle school-viva the 80's!

An overdose of white or shimmery pale silver in the lids.

Blue lipstick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Macslut, I didn't have the garden weasle bangs but I did have the asymetrical triangle bob fro...


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 

 
_
2. I routinely used fuchsia pink lipstick on my eyelids.
_

 
One time, one of the MA's at my mac store told me to do this when I wanted a bright pink eyeshadow, and that fuchsia was not quite what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I politely declined and carried on *by myself*

I am guilty of the following (mostly whilst a young teen):

-glitter - especially silver, glittery lipstick (my friend also had a green one, which i think we did use)

- An entirely purple based look - when i was 12/13 ish i went with my mom to get a "makeover" at the body shop - the woman decided because purple was "in" I wanted entirely purple products on my face. Mid-Purple eyeshadow, all the way up, purple eyeliner, purple mascara and purple shimmery lipstick. We bought the whole range, I'm afraid to say! Now don't get me wrong, I love purple - but this was perhaps overkill? My mom suffered a similar fate with gold/bronze. Though I think she only bought the bronzing beads.

- Pale shimmery lipstick. I am so pale I look like I have NO lips if i wear pale shimmer. I had many shades, including white, pink, gold and (as mentioned before) purple. I think I wore the gold one out once and a boy I knew asked me what was wrong with my mouth...

and what self respecting teenage "goth" doesnt wear black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 badly applied no less!

My friend liked the eyeliner as lipliner/orange lipstick combo. that was one i missed out on, however!


----------



## macslut (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Eeeeeeek. That makes me cringe just thinking about it. If I'm straightening my hair and I hear a sizzle, I immediately FREAK OUT and check to see if it's okay, haha._

 
Yep, it was the 80s.  I cringe thinking about it too now.  The horrible damage done to my hair.  Still worse was when I decided to go really blonde in the late 80s-early90s.  You know heavy metal hair bands, big hair, etc.  Ugh. 

ms.marymac:  Who came out with shiny black lipgloss????  Yeah I remember the triangle hair.  My best friend had it.  Another hair fryer circa 80s....perms!


----------



## hnich (Jan 25, 2007)

I only started to use makeup when I was 15...progressing into full face makeup in senior year...currently I do the major faux pau of going most of the time without any on at all
I apparently decided a 'graduated' system was best: first I started with just eyeshadow and lipgloss, then to powder (that was of course too pale) then full concealer/foundation, then eyeliner (blue of course...all the time)  finally in university I took the big step of using mascara and blush...backwards much?
Grade 9/10: cream e/s that  you get from well-meaning aunts in the cute little cases...I was convinced that no one noticed when it creased, and just shoved it back up there...oh and a powder blue rollerball e/s that I used just 'to get use out of'
Lips: too dark, too cheap:





grade 11/12/university freshmen: constant mac studio fix at work, compact in my pocket for touch-ups...meaning any time any oil showed, I'd cake on another inch of powder..oh of course it was the wrong shade too half the time
and I never ever changed my mascara when I finally bought it...an hour of combing it through was normal I thought
I can't even imagine all the things I'm doing wrong now still! (I think I overabuse amber lights and goldmine...)

as for hair mistakes..if you're going to stick with heavy, blunt bangs, ultracuts and co. are not the best...I would constantly have crooked, too-short bangs..the blue hair which I attempted to turn into brown hair, turning into a mess..and pink hair which I refused to wash because the color would fade


----------



## macslut (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_Lips: too dark, too cheap:



_

 
Hey Hotlips!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have beautifully shaped lips.  I am thinking maybe just a pretty lipgloss would look fabulous.


----------



## Daligani (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh lord, where do I start lol

1.) I had the tadpole eyebrows.. that were way too far apart _UNTIL JUST OVER A YEAR AGO_. Note that I'm 32 now and hell, I thought I was doing good by plucking them myself and saving money. 

2.) Totally guilty of the bright pink lipstick (or any lipstick, really, I was just partial to pink) outside my upper lipline. Never the bottom though since I was _trying_ to balance out my uneven lips. Never any lip liner either.

3.) Three words. Pan Stick foundation (Max Factor, I think). I always applied it straight from the tube and rubbed it all over my face. Layers of it. Unblended. I just _had_ to cover all of the acne. I only made it ten times worse. 

4.) I can't count how many times I slept in the same foundation and just applied more on top of it in the morning. Can we say "lazy ass"??? And don't forget "eeeeeeeew"!

5.) I'm honestly surprised that I'm not completely blind now considering how I used to apply my eyeliner in junior high. I stuck the pencil between my lids, squeezed shut, and rubbed back and forth. Hey, get it all done in a few quick swipes, right? I cringe when I think about that. 

6.) Also guilty of melting down pencil liners with lighters. What.. that's bad??? ha. 

7.) Someone really should have stolen my crimper. 'Nuff said.

8.) Someone also should have warned me that the product "Sun In" would turn your hair orange.. especially after spending hours in a pool. 

9.) One more than one occasion, since I had all the time in the world then, I curled my hair and sprayed it like CRAZY with "Stiff Stuff" hairspray before I went to bed. That way, I would only have to touch it up in the morning. I remember sleeping face down with my head on my folded hands so I wouldn't mess it up too much. I'm sure THAT helped my acne, too. 

10.) Orangey eyeshadow.. that I also used as blush.. and orangey lipstick.. the same day. Often.

11.) I had the same cheapo eyeshadow palette for like 10 years. 

12.) I kept my mascara for almost as long.




I'm sure that I could probably come up with more if I thought hard enough LOL


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

I didn't really wear makeup regularly until I was in my 20s! Throughout highschool I'd just try out whatever various tidbits I could get my hands on, or I purchased cheap Maybelline crap.

Probably the worst look was this horrible Ultima dark red brown lipstick, and really thick black kohl eyeliner. Yeah, that's flattering on a 14 year old girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm I can't think of too much else though.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL! These are so fun!

I used to over Aquanet my hair,.. and I sometimes had a literal rainbow of color on my eyelids all the way up,. I had one of those cheapy palettes (Bought at Hooks or Murphy's) that had like had every color but were chalky as heck and of course no eyeliner or mascara. I did however go through a phase where I wore heavy black liquid liner and then went just above it with a line of silver,.. when done properly it did look really good but those days were few when I was young,.. And more recently I am a victim of overtweezing,.. within the last year have just gotten my brows to grow back in nicely shaped,..


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_ms.marymac:  Who came out with shiny black lipgloss????_

 
That wouldn't be Dior Plastic Shine in Alluring Black, would it?

Considering how many Suicidegirls shoots I work in a month, I'd _kill _for that gloss to come back again. I'd buy a crate of it.


----------



## cherryice (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got a few of my own and some of my friend's to share.  My hair didn't really hold "big styles" well, so my worst hair offense in the late 80s/early 90s was a perm.  My friend, OTOH, had big thick hair that she would use one jumbo can of Rave on every week and build her bangs up into this...well, nest, I guess you'd call it.  I'd sit in class and bounce pencils off of her bangs.

My other friend grew her bangs into something resembling a satellite dish and grew them so high and sprayed them so much that a hornet got stuck in them and died.  (True story!)

Another good one was that my other friend's parents didn't let her wear makeup until she was 16, so she'd take colored chalk, grind it up, and use it for blush and shadow (sort of ingenious!).  

And we were both guilty of this - plastering on Kissing Koolers in the tasty flavors, but unfortunate colors (Tutti Frutti - a disgusting purple, but smelled delish, and Watermelon - a grayish color that also smelled so good.)  Nice product if the colors went on clear!

My own bad looks:

-Electric blue mascara *caked* onto every eyelash for a family party
-I plucked my eyebrow too much, leaving a giant bald spot, but I had no pencil that matched my dark brows.  So what did I come up with? A waxy black Halloween makeup crayon that I used until it grew back.
-Navy blue mascara to hold my brows in place if there was no black (it didn't really look very blue though)
-Buying these lipsticks that were like matches only with lipcolor on the end and caking my lips with a hot pink shade
-Putting a Maybelline light pink *eye shadow* over pimples to try and conceal them when regular concealer failed
-Re-applying my ugly Clarion turquoise liner all day long until it looked like I had a fungus growing around my eyes
-Putting on a thick layer of frosted ice blue eye shadow over eyeliner to give me a look I saw on one of my favorite celebs in a magazine (bad news there!)
-Using a foam mousse foundation that was about 3 shades darker than my skintone and continually reapplying to my nose because I was really conscious of blackheads showing through.  What did I get at the end of the day? A streaky, orange nose.  *That* was attractive.
-"Discovering" color in 11th grade and painting on layer upon layer of purple eye shadow with navy blue eye liner along with doing a "glam lip" - a dried up maroon lipstick from Avon that was my mom's.
-Using Sun-In and then getting a perm a few months later.  My entire top layer was straight and the bottom layers were super curly.  Thank goodness my mom was able to reverse it with combing perm solution through straight hair.
-A more recent disaster from a few years ago:  MAC Bitter and Electric Eel *do not* complement a snow white face with absolutely no color in it whatsoever!!
-Another one from 3 years ago:  getting a platinum blonde super-short bob.  Or should I say "bo*m*b."  My face and hair were the same color.

OK, I think I've humiliated myself enough now.


----------



## Korms (Jan 31, 2007)

The first lot of make-up I ever bought at the age of 14 was from the Body Shop.  I'd read somewhere that it was best to go for neutral colours for a more natural look and to me that said BROWN.  So, I bought brown eyeshadow, brown liner and a sickly thick brown lipgloss.  I used to cover my entire eyelid with the thickest layer of brown eyeshadow so it looked almost black.  I looked like I'd been punched in the eyes!  I used to layer the gloss on so thick that I couldn't talk because my lips would stick together!  The eyeliner scared me so I didn't use it and kept it in the bottom of my bag for 2 years until one of my school chums showed me how to line my water line, this led to further crimes..

..In the final year of secondary school I was into pale yellow eyeshadow because I thought it made me look more awake, this probably wouldn't have been so bad on it's own but I would line the water line with black eye liner.  The two just don't go.  Oh, and I never wore mascara with this combo either so the yellow eyeshadow would get on my lashes and make them look really pale.

I used to dye my hair jet black but pencil my fair-ish eyebrows in light brown.

I'm sure there are more but I can't remember right now!


----------



## hnich (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Hey Hotlips!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have beautifully shaped lips.  I am thinking maybe just a pretty lipgloss would look fabulous._

 
thanks! and lipgloss does look great now, I love lovechild lipglass (except when it fades it kinda goes gross around the edges) I'm also now addicted to Quo's lipgloss after the mini holiday set


----------



## L'Ida (Feb 1, 2007)

What's wrong with using babypowder as setting powder? I do that


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

L´Ida, the reason why baby powder is considered a makeup crime is that it´s incredibly drying. It is pure talc. It can make the healthiest skin look like a prune. Believe me, I´ve seen it happen.

But whoa! Why are black lipstick, purple lipstick and red eyeliner makeup crimes? They are mainly goth makeup, sure, but they can be manageable to the masses as well, depending on your skintone, and above all, personal taste. I´ve never worn black lipstick, or black eyeliner on my lips, but man, I love my purple lip products, and may I say, I look pretty damn good on them. And I like my red eyeliner, I just make it softer for non-goth occasions. In this case, I really think it´s more about taste.


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_But whoa! Why are black lipstick, purple lipstick and red eyeliner makeup crimes? They are mainly goth makeup, sure, but they can be manageable to the masses as well, depending on your skintone, and above all, personal taste. I´ve never worn black lipstick, or black eyeliner on my lips, but man, I love my purple lip products, and may I say, I look pretty damn good on them. And I like my red eyeliner, I just make it softer for non-goth occasions. In this case, I really think it´s more about taste._

 
While I agree with you on the purple/plum lipstick and red eyemakeup thing, I have yet to see black lipstick look good on ANYONE. It's heinous when used in everyday makeup, although I could see how for a photoshoot or something it could be useful. Maybe. I'm still not sure on this one.
Goth makeup or not, black lipstick is a crime punishable by scorn or smirking for quite some time.


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeeeah, SandMantas, I have to agree with you on the black lipstick, hehehe, never liked it, never wore it. It does work in some places - such as goth clubs, but not because it´s beautiful or because it´s flattering, it´s because it´s goth. As for art makeup, well, it explains itself: it´s art.


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_Yeeeah, SandMantas, I have to agree with you on the black lipstick, hehehe, never liked it, never wore it. It does work in some places - such as goth clubs, but not because it´s beautiful or because it´s flattering, it´s because it´s goth. As for art makeup, well, it explains itself: it´s art._

 
I still consider black lipstick closer to "tasteless" than "goth." Dark purples and reds are much more flattering in almost every case, and still produce the desired effect.


----------



## macslut (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_L´Ida, the reason why baby powder is considered a makeup crime is that it´s incredibly drying. It is pure talc. It can make the healthiest skin look like a prune. Believe me, I´ve seen it happen.

But whoa! Why are black lipstick, purple lipstick and red eyeliner makeup crimes? They are mainly goth makeup, sure, but they can be manageable to the masses as well, depending on your skintone, and above all, personal taste. I´ve never worn black lipstick, or black eyeliner on my lips, but man, I love my purple lip products, and may I say, I look pretty damn good on them. And I like my red eyeliner, I just make it softer for non-goth occasions. In this case, I really think it´s more about taste._

 
Talc is also very bad for your overall health.  Don't breathe it in.


----------



## L'Ida (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_L´Ida, the reason why baby powder is considered a makeup crime is that it´s incredibly drying. It is pure talc. It can make the healthiest skin look like a prune. Believe me, I´ve seen it happen._

 
I wasn't aware of that, thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though it hasn't happened for me yet as I don't pile it on. Just a very light dusting.


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 6, 2007)

ROFLMAO.
This thread cracks me up!! LOL

Let's see...when I was 12 I decided to buy my own makeup. I had never worn it before, and I thought I was so cool! A friend had convinced me that all Filipino girls look good in mocha-colored lipstick, so that's what I attempted to get. It was a cheap Jordana lipstick that was actually more orange than brown. I got a brown shadow to match, and while the color was fine, I had absolutely no clue how to apply it. I would use my finger and rub it onto my eyelid! Gross!
When I was 14, I went through my mom's old makeup kit. I'm pretty sure most of it was from the 80s...bright blues, lavenders, and lots of white shimmer shadow. Anyways, I took a BRIGHT purple shadow, dipped a brush in water (yes, by that time I had discovered makeup brushes hehe), and drew a THICK uneven line of color on my top lids. Then, I took a bright fuschia lipstick (again from her makeup kit) and went crazy with it on my lips. I think I was trying to do the whole red lip thing for Fall, but since I didn't have red lipstick, I had to improvise. Even more scary...I tried to use that lipstick as blush too.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 6, 2007)

i cant say i have too many of these... but i used to wear just black eyeliner, and i alrady have a pale face... so this didnt accentuate anythng but my uneven skin tones and HUGE cow eyes. lol


----------



## Joyness (Feb 6, 2007)

lol!! These are soooo fun! Does anyone remember those mood matching lipsticks that were supposed to turn your perfect shade? Oh yeah - loved those.  They would start out blue or green and on me always turned hot pink or brown - HOT! haha


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_That wouldn't be Dior Plastic Shine in Alluring Black, would it?

Considering how many Suicidegirls shoots I work in a month, I'd kill for that gloss to come back again. I'd buy a crate of it._

 
That reminds me:  I still have all my Plastic Shines, including Alluring Black.  They were the first high-end cosmeticss I ever bought.

Now let's see...stupid things I've done with makeup...

All of these fall under 'high school/middle school':

Wearing Dior's Plastic Shine in Outspoken Violet to school, every day, with nothing else on my face.  I did that for two years, fifth and sixth grade.  Nevermind that it was too-warm-red undertoned for my skin and add to that the fact that I was always a few hours' sleep short, and I'd end up looking like someone had stolen a corpse and vandalized it out of sheer boredom. 
Wearing sheer, glittery cerulean blue lipgloss to school when I wasn't wearing that demon violet.  And as much as I love blue lipgloss/lipstick, warm blues are not my friend.  It brings out that "dead body in the river for a few weeks and why does it have on glitter?" look on me. 
Getting a cheap Wet n' Wild tarpit black eyelining pencil and very badly lining my eyes into Egyptian wadjets.  Keep in mind that I went to a private Episcopalian school that enforced khaki skirts and blue polos for uniforms, and you've got one jackassy looking middle-schooler. 
Wearing mostly warm colors in eyeshadows and lipglosses because I had no idea what color-theory was at that point in time.  Thankfully my high-school art classes fixed that.  However, until then, I always looked washed out and deadish. 
Glitter.  Horrible silver glitter everywhere.  Mixed into my lipgloss, brushed over my eyeliner, all in my hair, and glitter gel all over my skin.  I looked like a reject from the glam-rock era. 
In eighth grade, I stupidly let a friend of mine give me a makeover.  She layered on too-dark warm foundation and concealer, put me in bright-pink blush and dark, warm-red, matte lipstick.  Dear god did I look stupid.  I knew it, too.  She even tried to put bronzer on me--I'm dark enough as it is, dammit, get that crap away from me!--and I purposefully fell into a puddle of water so I could get out of it all. 
And lastly, my first year of high school I wore that same stupid glossy-black Wet 'n Wild eyeliner with either Dior Plastic Shine gloss in that cool pink color of whose name I can't remember or Plastic Shine in that bright cadmium red whose name I can't remember.  My first day of freshman year I passed by a group of boys who yelled at me, "Hey whore!  Take off some of that red!"  Nice, aye? 
Anyhow.  Those be mine.  They sound a lot more benign than they really were, but since I don't have any pictures I can't exactly show you guys just how idiotic I looked.  (I hated having my picture taken as a child because of my nose.  I have a Crispin Glover nose, for anyone who knows who he is.  I hated it then; I actually love it now.)

And a minor digression:  does anyone know where to get Sweet Georgia Brown lipgloss?  I used to have the best ultramarine blue glitter lipgloss made by SGB, and I'd love to get another tube of it sometime.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joyness* 

 
_lol!! These are soooo fun! Does anyone remember those mood matching lipsticks that were supposed to turn your perfect shade? Oh yeah - loved those.  They would start out blue or green and on me always turned hot pink or brown - HOT! haha_

 
Those were my favorite in middle school!  (Complete with a mood ring, of course)
The lips always stayed fuschia & the ring was always blue or black, but I was damn cool.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Hey! Be nice to the Glitter,.. its not about the glitter but _HOW_ you wear it,.. LOL. Oh and someone might wanna arrest me in advance,.. waiting for MAC to come out with a really red eyeshadow has me in a tizzy,. I love my Ruby Slipper I just dont like the texture or quite how it sits,.. so as I lovingly gaze at my Ruby Woo and Crimson Lipmix-,.. I think Hmm some people do use lipsticks kinda like a shadestick,.... do I dare to venture there? See if it works of if I must add it to my "list" of crimes,.. Hmmm,.. Oh and BTW recently I again revisited the black eyeliner with a silver accent just above it,.. and thank god I can actually make it look good now-a days,......

Theres a lot to be said for gaining skills,..


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL to what Lara wrote.  I tried to separate my lashes with a safety pin and ended up scratching my cornea.  I had to wear an eye patch for like, three days.  That was 12 years ago and it still hurts after a shower and sometimes in the middle of the night the pain wakes me up and my eye waters for like 2 hours.....moral of the story...girls, do NOT try this!!!!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

this was a actually a few months ago...oppsie

i desperately wanted to pull off nude lips with dark eye so i bought MAC Hue l/s...needless to say i look like i died


----------



## astronaut (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_ eyelash combs have never worked for me, so I used to take a safety pin to separate my lashes.  _

 
OHHH! Reading that really made me cringe and my eyeballs hurt!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_LOL to what Lara wrote.  I tried to separate my lashes with a safety pin and ended up scratching my cornea.  I had to wear an eye patch for like, three days.  That was 12 years ago and it still hurts after a shower and sometimes in the middle of the night the pain wakes me up and my eye waters for like 2 hours.....moral of the story...girls, do NOT try this!!!!_

 
Oh my god...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, it isn't a real crime like misuse of product, but I think it's sad when people are afraid to experiment with color combinations. It's a real crime to stick to routine or whatever comes in a quad or palette. Mix it up a little! Makes life more interesting.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 15, 2007)

The worst one I can remember would probably be wearing some cheap frosty blue bonbons lipstick in 6th grade. I also would wear some frosty white eyeshadow with no other makeup on, not even mascara.


----------



## iamlelilien (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a teacher whose makeup looks horrible. She wears a lot of shimmery white eyeshadow. She wears black liquid eyeliner and mascara, and the space between her eyelashes and her liquid eyeliner is visible when she is standing on the other side of the room. Her lips are always maroon and completely matte.


----------



## courters (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't start wearing makeup until laaaaate, probably age 17.

In highschool, I used to wear shimmery gray eyeshadow and NOTHING else (besides concealer).  Sometimes I would mix it up a bit with clear mascara and I have blonde eyelashes!  Whenever I would go out with my friends, we would pile on the glitter/shimmer...shoulders, hair, non-existant cleavage...

In college, I was a huge fan of the black eyeliner.  Now I won't go near the stuff, I'm just too pale so it always ends up look really stark on me.

I also didn't start plucking my eyebrows until I was 18 or 19 *shudders*  At least when I did start, I didn't have any problems with overplucking.

I haven't worn foundation in three or fours years because A) I am lazy, B) I have even skin and I never break out, and C) I have some light freckles that I am rather fond of.  I do tend to get a red nose pretty easily (from the cold, or any sort of emotion) so I am considering getting something for winter or special occassions.  I'm getting married in September so I will definitely be getting a foundation for that.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_That wouldn't be Dior Plastic Shine in Alluring Black, would it?

Considering how many Suicidegirls shoots I work in a month, I'd kill for that gloss to come back again. I'd buy a crate of it._

 
OMG! I loooooved my plastic shines... I had the black, the black/red and the white/grey... *sob* 
I mean, I'm way too old to pull that off now, but mahnnnnn... those were fabulous things. They didn't bleed, they had huge color payoff... wore them to clubs. All the photos of me from the early '90's... black or blood lips. 
I miss my plastic shines...


----------



## maxcat (Apr 20, 2007)

I love this thread, too. 
Just had another flashback... 
15, fully gothed... I had a sterling silver looong fake pinkie nail I used eyelash glue to stick on every day. 
Now I know what it was for. 
So all my grade 9 teachers thought I had a coke habit. NIIIICE!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_I love this thread, too. 
Just had another flashback... 
15, fully gothed... I had a sterling silver looong fake pinkie nail I used eyelash glue to stick on every day. 
Now I know what it was for. 
So all my grade 9 teachers thought I had a coke habit. NIIIICE!!!_

 
hahaha i'm so proud of you for admitting to this!!!!!!!! LOL. that's awesome...


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I have a teacher whose makeup looks horrible. She wears a lot of shimmery white eyeshadow. She wears black liquid eyeliner and mascara, and the space between her eyelashes and her liquid eyeliner is visible when she is standing on the other side of the room. Her lips are always maroon and completely matte._

 
my old supervisor does her makeup the same way!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I have a teacher whose makeup looks horrible. She wears a lot of shimmery white eyeshadow. She wears black liquid eyeliner and mascara, and the space between her eyelashes and her liquid eyeliner is visible when she is standing on the other side of the room. Her lips are always maroon and completely matte._

 
I have to admit, I still rock this look quite often...and get a lot of compliments on it actually.  (White frost on the lid & highlight, some random but subtle crease color, blacktrack & VG1...it's my "lazy day" look)

However, I'm not a fan of the space between my lashes & liner, of course.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a really funny thread, thanks for making me laugh. I also used to melt my eye pencil and use it in my waterline, it was such a great olive/gold pencil, but not meant for inside the eye...

My worst offense was wearing white mascara for a few months. This was back in the eighties (think Cyndi Lauper), what's worse is that I could only find one tube here, I was going to London and came back with half a dozen tubes. I was on the subway and some little kid asked his mother what was wrong with my eyes, I think I finally through out the rest of the mascara.

Oh and I loved the Dior plastic shines as well, the black was fab!


----------



## Dianora (Apr 22, 2007)

When I was about 10 or 11, I bought purple Hello Kitty blush.

The only other thing that stands out in my mind is when I was a freshman in high school, I went to the Clinique counter for my first makeover and bought the products...the makeup artist gave me pretty thick foundation and a jar of loose powder, and I was too naive to understand that just because she picked it out for me didn't mean it wasn't too heavy.

I also suffered for years under the belief that if I wanted to wear foundation, it would have to be too dark since no one had anything that matched my NC15 skin. Until I found MAC, of course. (Although Urban Decay had some nice stuff that made me sigh with relief as well)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I used to put on the brightest red blush on my cheeks and my mums bright red lipstick and electic blue on my eyes and I looked like someone from a red light district! (Bear in mind I was only 10)

ooh and I don't like it when people shave off their eyebrows completely and draw a line.


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to melt my eyeliners with lighters too. Sometimes I'd even stick them in my mouth & try to melt them with my breath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ewww.. That eyeliner would also be black and I would use it on my water line and on my upperlashes and not bother with any other makeup. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_One of my worst offenses (that I admit sometimes I do today when I run out of foundation) was wearing the WRONG foundation colour._

 
And I do that too!

My most recent crime.. I grabbed a VS Lotion off my counter and applied it on the bus.. My hands felt gritty so I look at the bottle and its exfoliant! Whoops!

I think I'll stop there!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

When I first started to wear make up I just dolloped on blue eyeshadow like nothing else! I looked like a blue panda. And the fact that I was so young didn't help either. 

Next offense after that one... too much creme eyeshadow and gloss over the top of it. An hour after doing my make up i had black liner caked over my eye crease and a mess of eyeshadow colours all over my lids. Not pretty. Not easy to fix either. Lesson learned! (Less is more!)


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 23, 2007)

When I was:
17-18 Blusher on my cheeks was too pink, like monkey ass... and I wear Blue frost eyeshadows real thick and it was the first time I wear Make-up.

19-21 Wear the wrong foundation, either it's tooooo PINK or ORANGE, till now I still can't find my right colour.

When I am:
23- which is now, I over plucked my eyebrow and it's not even.  Left side brow is too high and right side brow is too low


----------



## darkh3av3n (Apr 26, 2007)

I started to really wear mu in high school, so for me my crimes are:

1) Wearing dark lipliner and a slick of clear gloss
2) Wearing no foundation but had a complete face on!
3) Wearing purple e/s and this cheap purple e/l pencil everyday for like months
4) Putting on liquid e/l, getting so annoyed that I coudnt get the wing right, removing it and reapplying x15 (I was in the mirror for like 45 mins!)
5) Thinking everything "glittery" on the face was "cool"

Sheesh I have a lot of no-nos!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

1.) back in like the 7th grade my friends & i were glitter whores. lol. it was glitter everywhere, lipgloss, eyeshadow, cheeks. 
2.) not about MU, but i also used to do my hair like pebbles hahah.






xox. apryl.


----------



## goink (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_1.) 
2.) not about MU, but i also used to do my hair like pebbles hahah._

 
haha. i actually thought that was cute!

let's see if i remember any...
i started wearing foundation in grade 9. it was too pale.
i switched in grade 10 and it was too dark.
i also wore brown lipstick with the pale powder foundation. ew.
i was also in the baby blue eyeshadow frenzy in grade 8 and 9.

after that, i gave up on foundation. i only used lipgloss.

i still have problems with foundation coming too orange and i'm 19. i came to the conclusion that i cannot wear MAC foundation.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's my jr. high make-up crime recreated for my photo blog:





LOL


----------



## astronaut (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Here's my jr. high make-up crime recreated for my photo blog:





LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHA MEEE TOO! Same thing when I was in junior high. Except I never drew in my brows since they are really thick (mannnn I have extremely bushy brows) but I would have thick eyeliner too. One of these days I'm going to recreate that look and scare my boyfriend. I've told him how I used to do my makeup and he gets disgusted when I mention it  I still have the same lipliner too!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2007)

I used to shave my eyebrows half off..I would do this regularly and thought it looked good. Despite this, I would make up funny excuses to tell people why they looked this way: someone put Nair in my shampoo, my friend shaved my eyebrows when i was sleeping. 
Then in my 8th grade school picture, I drew half eyebrows on with black eyeliner lol. 

Also, I would rock wet and wild blue eyeshadow with bright red lipstick and wear clumpy mascara. 
Thank god I went to an all girls high school!!!


----------



## xheylushx (Apr 26, 2007)

ugh I used to wear purple (badly applied) eyeliner with purple mascara every day in seventh grade. No one ever taught me exactly how to put on eyeliner so I just kind of guessed, I missed the lashline a little bit...it was quite a look. 

Then there was my black eyeliner stage. I still love black eyeliner but then I wore it with out mascara and still it was badly applied. 

I used to wear ugly purple metallic cream eyeshadow up to my crease.

Bleh in 10th grade I used to wear hot pink eyeshadow over my entire lid. it look horrible.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh man I used to use a lot of makeup that looked crazy and my hair was a mess until 10th grade when I got a job and went to the salon. Here are all  of my crimes:
blue mascara
silver e/s-nc45/50 and it was bright silver
badly shaped brows-think 1/2 the mcdonalds arch shape
wet and wild black liner lined lips
frosty ls
and bangs that were tightly curled with a 1" iron with weekly burn marks on my forehead from where I'd flinch- thanks for letting me go out the house like that,mom.
And all the glitter thing in middle school. Thats all I got. OMG I cant believe I said al that.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Hey Hey! Be nice to the Glitter,.. its not about the glitter but HOW you wear it,.. LOL. Oh and someone might wanna arrest me in advance,.. waiting for MAC to come out with a really red eyeshadow has me in a tizzy,. I love my Ruby Slipper I just dont like the texture or quite how it sits,.. so as I lovingly gaze at my Ruby Woo and Crimson Lipmix-,.. I think Hmm some people do use lipsticks kinda like a shadestick,.... do I dare to venture there? See if it works of if I must add it to my "list" of crimes,.. Hmmm,.. Oh and BTW recently I again revisited the black eyeliner with a silver accent just above it,.. and thank god I can actually make it look good now-a days,......

Theres a lot to be said for gaining skills,.._

 
I'm also waiting for a MAC Red eyeshadow.Hopefully soon.


----------



## iamlelilien (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't remember if I told about this already, but I used to just wear eyeliner under my eyes. I started out wearing black eyeliner on just my waterline, then I got sick of how difficult it was to remove, and started putting it on my lower lashline instead, with the logic that mascara was "enough" to balance it out... WHAT.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 28, 2007)

I saw a women with her lower eyelashes drawn in with liquid eyeliner. It basically little littles underneath her lash line.

She looked like a doll and in not a good way.


----------



## cyens (Apr 28, 2007)

1) Wearing revlon's cream formula eyeshadows, which crease and look awfull.
2) Wearing gunmetal sparkly eyeliner with a silver eyeshadow.
3) Only putting concealer on ( nyc of course ) and eyeshadows and nothing else.

thats about it for old times mistakes.


----------



## boudoir (Apr 28, 2007)

This thread has me rolling! "half mac donald's brows" LMAO

My own crime was to wear pale blue eyeliner. *shudders*
I'm a Brunette with black eyes... It was hideous, I looked like Casper the ghost. I also bought too pale foundation, which made my nose skin flake. *violent spine shudder* 
I only wore it a few times. I knew it was bad, but I had paid much $$ for it and was disgusted to admit I made a mistake.

Lovin' this thread... so cathartic LOL


----------



## boudoir (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I saw a women with her lower eyelashes drawn in with liquid eyeliner. It basically little littles underneath her lash line.

She looked like a doll and in not a good way._

 
Twiggy!! :nana:


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah, high school...
The gel body glitter craze. Oh yes. I had glitter EVERYWHERE. Glitter lipstick, lipgloss, mascara...
Oh, and the Revlon Streetwear line? Yeah, that blue lipstick was my favorite. 
And yes, I tried to wear brown lipstick like everyone did in the 90s, and it made me look so dead. 

But my worst crime? The tanning bed. As soon as I could drive, I took my ass to the tanning bed and baked myself into oblivion. Now, I'm naturally NW15. And melanoma runs in my family. On both sides. Smart, huh? But I baked until my entire stomach and chest BLISTERED and I seriously smelled like burnt meat. I did this several times. And some boy still told me I was way hotter tan. See why I did it? Now I'm just glad they make good self tanning lotions, and I'll never go near a tanning salon again.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 29, 2007)

I also used to wear a ton of body glitter in middle school. I though I looked so cool, haha. I also used to use those cream shadows Maybelline used to have in the round pots and it had four colors. They creased soooo bad.


----------



## Tia (May 11, 2007)

Really orange blush and orange lipgloss, paired with orange tinted moisturizer and smeary, sparkley black Wet 'n' Wild eyeliner in grade 8.

Bad year.


----------



## asian_beauty (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I used to melt my eyeliners with a lighter to make them softer.._

 
i still do that, but i use a blowdyer instead, and i use a brush to pick up the product instead so i dont burn my eye

i think my worst crime is putting my makeup trust in my friends. dont get me wrong i love em to death but their makeup skills....

 i let my friend pick out my foundation once and i ended up getting a shade that was about 5 times darker than my natural shade (this was when we were 12 and my friend thought she knew a lot about makeup). i have fairly light skin and the shade i picked out was too dark even for my friend who had skin the color of milk chocolate.. DEFINATELY THE WRONG COLOR CHOICE!!! the foundation itself was very thick and you could see it from a mile away not to mention i broke out because of it so i had to use more to cover up my problems. i also wore very thick eyeliner that smudged all over my eye and looked terrible. my friend also used to do my makeup from time to time and i always looked terrible! i have asian eyes and so makeup looks different on me than it does on her... she never seemed to quite grasp that concept. i would always either look really washed out (pale silver eye shadow, white lipstick) or like i was just beat up (dark blue eyeshadow down to my cheeks)


----------



## Raerae (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I can't remember if I told about this already, but I used to just wear eyeliner under my eyes. I started out wearing black eyeliner on just my waterline, then I got sick of how difficult it was to remove, and started putting it on my lower lashline instead, with the logic that mascara was "enough" to balance it out... WHAT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol...

I only line the bottom of my eyes when I'm doing lazy MU.  Since it you dont do it heavy, mascara is enough to balance it out.  I also have fairly deep set eyes, so I feel like a lot of liner on my upper lid makes me eyes look even deeper.


----------



## iamlelilien (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_I also used to wear a ton of body glitter in middle school. I though I looked so cool, haha. I also used to use those cream shadows Maybelline used to have in the round pots and it had four colors. They creased soooo bad._

 
Are you talking about the Dream Mousse eyeshadow? I know something cool to do with that. You put on a regular base, then put the Dream Mousse eyeshadow over the entire area where you're going to have eyeshadow, then do the rest of your eyeshadow over it... the reason it's cool is because it sparkles through everything on top of it. It sucks by itself, though.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Are you talking about the Dream Mousse eyeshadow? I know something cool to do with that. You put on a regular base, then put the Dream Mousse eyeshadow over the entire area where you're going to have eyeshadow, then do the rest of your eyeshadow over it... the reason it's cool is because it sparkles through everything on top of it. It sucks by itself, though._

 
Nope. These were called Color Delights and the round pot was split into 4 colors.


----------



## Smilla (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 
_ My other friend grew her bangs into something resembling a satellite dish and grew them so high and sprayed them so much that a hornet got stuck in them and died. (True story!)_

 
Hahaaaa! I love this, I keep imagining it and giggling.

*

My crimes:

- When I was eleven I begged my mother to buy me this sickly grey-rose lipstick in a heart shaped case at Eaton's. I wore that damn lipstick all through junior high. I cleverly complimented the lipstick by heavily lining the bottoms of my eyes with a brown eye pencil. The makeup + my sallow olive complexion was truly horrendous. I looked jaundiced.

- In the early 90s it wasn't cool to have huge bangs anymore, but volume was still trendy. My friends and I used to pull the front part of the hair back into a clip and then tug the hair out so it made this huge bubble, like a beehive but on the front of the head. It kinda looked like we all had alien growths under our scalps. The clips, of course, were tres chic. If I wasn't wearing a clip shaped like a cat, I was wearing a clip with a tiny black velvet bowler hat. (Shut up!) 

I'm another one who shaved her eyebrows. I convinced myself it looked normal. I shaved off the first 1/3 of each eyebrow, which made my small eyes seem really far apart and extra beady.

Imagine all of this with Au Coton jockey pants, a sweatshirt, slouch socks, and pointy black flats.

- Remember Revlon's "Toast of New York" and "Blackberry" lipstick? I wore one of those every.single.day when I was in high school. It was the height of the grunge era. I also wore white chalky nail polish or Chanel's  "Vamp." I still remember the way Revlon lipstick felt, so gritty and dry and with this weird old lady scent. 

- I didn't escape makeup crimes after high school. In college I wore iridescent white e/s and pale mauve lipstick with a blue sheen. Ugh. Those were both MAC products.


----------



## Moppit (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_I couldn't resist posting this one.  In 7th and 8th grade, it was *so cool* to paint your nails with white-out.  Plus it could be done in class, how convenient._

 
That is a blast from the past.  I can remember seeing the beautiful white-out manicures on everyone.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a bad makeup crime. This was like a year and a half to two years ago. I just started getting into makeup and just bought my first MAC shadow. Beauty Marked! I was playing with it, and back then, I washed my brushes, but I never thought of wiping the same brush with a tissue in between colours! I didn't have a lot of colours back then, just a few shadows. I had two brushes. 







See that dark muddish green colour? That's supposed to be beauty marked! Except it's been mixed with residue shadows from the brush!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smilla* 

 
_- Remember Revlon's "Toast of New York" and "Blackberry" lipstick? I wore one of those every.single.day when I was in high school. It was the height of the grunge era. I also wore white chalky nail polish or Chanel's  "Vamp." I still remember the way Revlon lipstick felt, so gritty and dry and with this weird old lady scent. [/size]_

 
Oh god, I used to have that Blackberry lipstick!!! Hahahah, horrendous, and the funky smell and taste! Yuck.


----------



## Dani (Aug 8, 2007)

In first grade I used to draw 'decals' on my nails with #2 pencils
Chalky white lipstick in 7th grade
Wayyy too light finishing powder used wet as a foundation and light badly creased chunky baby blue eyeshadow from lashline to browbones (nothing else!) in 8th
Purple eyeliner and purple lipgloss with a completely naked face in 9th..
Red Lipliner as an eyeliner in 10th (but at least by then I had some concept of how to apply the REST of my makeup by then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## banjobama (Aug 8, 2007)

All my crimes have to do with my eyebrows.

In junior high I shaved off the outside half of each one and drew it back in how I wanted. I thought I was being clever since shaving is so fast. The thing is when I drew my eyebrows in, I did it with my mom's eyebrow pencil which was the wrong color. People at school noticed I had STUBBLE and asked if I shaved and I always denied it.

One summer before a camping trip, I decided to use Nair on my eyebrows, I figured that way I wouldn't have to shave them every day. I burned my unibrow area so bad! It was scabby for days. Luckily it was sunny and I wore sunglasses a lot and people didn't notice. 

I also never washed my face. I can't imagine what my mother thought of me.


----------



## banjobama (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_Nope. These were called Color Delights and the round pot was split into 4 colors._

 
I wore the blue one to my PROM!! lol


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelizabethk* 

 
_Haha I used to do this too. Actually, sometimes I still do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Count me guilty of this too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so ashamed...


----------



## KAIA (Aug 8, 2007)

I used to wear this MakeUp combination: Baby blue with silver sparkle eye shadow cream, paired with SILVER lipstick and of course Silver nail polish.. I thought I looked pretty...ewww
Anyway, there's this girl that works at the mall I also work, that she ALWAYS has mascara over her lids!!! I can't stand it!! I don't know if she doesn't have a mirror, or she has a shaky hand or what???


----------



## mello (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh god. I commited so many makeup crimes it's unreal.
Back when I was about thirteen and just started wearing makeup, I would pile on this BRIGHT baby blue eyeshadow all the way up to my eyebrows :| and I never wore mascara with it, either. I also abused the usage of sparkly, glittery things. Then in grade eight (the goth years...), I would use black LIPSTICK as eyeliner and put it all over my lids, topped off with gray NYC shadow on top to set it LOL
Then in grade nine when I was about fourteen/fifteen, I actually owned eyeliner and I put it all over the place. I wore so much it was ridiculous. My foundation was off (too orange), I wore this HIDEOUS pink lipstick (layered on like crazy), dark dark navy blue eyeshadow with TONS of sparkles. (I always had super dark eyes). Badly applied false lashes. And I tried to cover up my birth marks on my face and did a HORRIBLE job of it. My concealer was orange. So there would be a massive orange spot on my face and people would be like ummm there's something on your face. I also drew 'wings' extending from the outer corners of my eyes...they were so badly done. 
Wow it was really sad lol 
It makes me embarrassed to think about how this was only a year or two ago, too...


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh god, I only have one thing to say.

In seventh grade, I was madly in love with Alice Cooper. You can imagine how well THAT turned out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite sure it could look decent on someone who isn't a twelve year old girl, however... All I can say is thank goodness there aren't many pictures of that left around.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_1.) back in like the 7th grade my friends & i were glitter whores. lol. it was glitter everywhere, lipgloss, eyeshadow, cheeks. 
2.) not about MU, but i also used to do my hair like pebbles hahah.





xox. apryl._

 
I did my hair that way too!!!! With a big scrunchie!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 8, 2007)

Smilla said:


> Hahaaaa! I love this, I keep imagining it and giggling.
> 
> 
> - Remember Revlon's "Toast of New York" and "Blackberry" lipstick? I wore one of those every.single.day when I was in high school. It was the height of the grunge era. I also wore white chalky nail polish or Chanel's  "Vamp." I still remember the way Revlon lipstick felt, so gritty and dry and with this weird old lady scent.
> ...


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 9, 2007)

During Grade 11 I went super goth and used to draw all sorts of weird squigglies and designs with my eyeliner....and wore black lipstick. Shameful...


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 19, 2007)

Of course the ever popular foundation in twelve thousand shades too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have very yellow naturally tanned skin, I used to buy the cheap beige coloured foundations from ds, the ones that the darker they get, the darker pink the shade gets. It's never a normal brown or yellow, no, it's always this horrible dark dusty pink. Lol. 

I used to do the JUST dark lip liner look too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





White eyeshadow with white eyeliner, thankfully I always used mascara with that tho. 


Filling in my eyebrows after one too many times of over-plucking with straight BLACK eyeliner, and THEN adding dark brown brow-powder over top to make it look "more natural". Ha. 


Not washing off my mascara fully at night, just rinising my face and whatever came off, came off, the rest I'd just leave. I'd have like three days worth of crusty mascara on at once. 


Applying makeup in dim light and not realising that the second I stepped outta the house, it was going to look completely different, and usually in a bad way.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 21, 2007)

I have yellow undertones and when I used to buy cheap ds makeup I'd always end up with pinky beige colours...looked horrible.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Aug 21, 2007)

Speaking of doing hair like Pebbles, I used to have a bone shaped barrette and I would do my hair exactly like that!


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2007)

I wore cheap mascara on my lower lashes, after a few hours it smudged all over the place, I looked like Courtney Love.  Oh and foundation way too dark for my skin, I had floaty face.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

I didn't know that pictures in magazines were airbrushed as a teen, so I wanted my skin to look like the ad.  I wore as many layers of foundation as humanly possible.  At the same time, I thought wearing blue eyeliner, blue eye shadow and mascara would make my green eyes look blue.  You could see my eye shadow from 2 miles.  Hairspray was used until my hair literally didn't move.  It crutched if you touched it.  

I really hated myself back them.  I had perfect skin and thought I was the ugliest thing on the face of the Earth.  I hated the sight of my eyes.  Oh, those great teen years of mine.  I had beautiful hair, but I dyed it to look almost like Barbie.  Men wouldn't leave me alone in stores.  I was stalked and pulled into cars, but I always escaped.  I guess they thought I was a hooker.  I was just a very lonely girl who hated the site of herself.  I did anything to make myself look unrecognizable.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 22, 2007)

i know a girl who was in a hurry doing her makeup, used black nail polish instead of liquid eyeliner! she had to go to hospital to have it removed, what a nightmare!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 23, 2007)

*Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

i am not too sure where to put this so i thought i'd put it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: WHOA! did not mean to put it in deep thoughts! i meant to put it in chatter! (at least this way it's more private, i guess? haha) mods, feel free to move it to chatter or wherever you find appropriate!

do any of your friends do their makeup in a way that is a huge DONT in your mind?

i have a few. for one, one of my friends has really dark circles under her eyes. so she takes a concealer and layers it on top. she puts it on thickly and lets it "soak in" and then blends (...sort of). all fine and dandy right? 
...except the concealer is about 3 shades LIGHTER than her skin. the only time she notices this is in photos and thinks its the flash of the camera that is illuminating it. so instead of walking around with dark circles under her eyes, she walks around with LIGHTER ones! i have suggested many times that we go pick up a peachy coloured concealer to cover the purple, but i guess she is quite content with her white circles. 

there is another girl in my class who is adorable. light blonde hair, fair skin, freckles. adorable. except that she will put black mascara on her top lashes, really thick, and not her bottom ones. it's very cartoonish and i just want to go at her with some brown mascara!

don't take this the wrong way, it's just for fun/venting to those who might understand (more than my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

One of my closest friends in HS was very pale skin, w/very light blonde hair & gorgeous (that’s why she could get away w/this), she would not put her mascara all the way to where her lashline starts, so if you were close to her face it appeared that her lashes were suspended in midair…like they were just floating in front of her.  It took a while to get used to it, because it looked a bit creepy.

I have a friend that until recently was wearing white liner on her top lashline.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

One of my friends only applies foundation on her cheeks. In pictures, her entire T-Zone looks darker and less chalky compared to her cheeks. It's amazing how a flash can alter someone's skin color. 
Also, I think we all know someone who does the whole dark lipliner, pale lipstick thing. People, it's not the 90's anymore, get over it. It does not make the lips look more pouty, or even kissable, or arousing. It's so not a good look.
Edited to add:
In the above I mean it looks horrible when the lipliner is in the shape of a line, and nothing is blended together. Otherwise, Chestnut fading into Myth can look fabulous, if blended well.


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

I have a friend who uses self-tanner on her face only... not even on her neck. I have another friend that only wear foundation and powder and eye stuff. She's pale as hell and could really benefit from some blush and lipstick. Oh well. I keep trying to push it on her.


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

bump for merge


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

I have a professor who does the same exact thing your friend does. Her face is a pinkish fair color, but wears this super fair yellow based concealor or soemthing. Its not a nice site to look at for an hour 3 times a week.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

One of my best friends does this and I don't have the heart to correct her, but it is one of my biggest pet peeves when it comes to makeup application.  Her eyeliner (on the top) never is flush with her lash line.  There is this little flesh colored line/gap between her purple eyeliner and mascara'd lashes.  However, if it is my sister, I am mean and just tell her flat out to check her eyeliner.  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: the things we do for friends.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 23, 2007)

As a little girl, I would rummage through my mom's cosmetic case applying a light baby blue eye shadow from lash line to brow. I topped the look off with bright red lipstick; my cousin matched me in application with a bright purple shadow and fuchsia lipstick. During high school, I fell victim to the trend of wearing dark brown lip liner with a lighter nude lipstick. Glitter was the "in thing" and I proudly displayed my collection every weekend on my lips, cheeks and eyes. Stick foundation was applied directly from the tube onto the face with little to no blending and.... I never plucked my brows; I looked like a cave woman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Do any of your friends do their makeup in a way that is a huge DONT in your mind?*

My friend “E” does not match her eye concealer with her natural skin tone; the color difference makes her look like she has raccoon eyes. And “G” shaves her brows off completely, drawing them back in with a thin fluidline (Brassy).


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_
Can't forget Rum Raisin!_

 
Hey! I still have Rum Raisin...

>_>

My biggest crimes have mostly been using thick, Halloween paint as foundation, using baby powder to set my foundation-scented baby powder too-and using lipglosses from nasty broads. Thank goodness I lucked out on the herpes train.

As far as friends and family, the most notable ones would have to be:

- My sister has a very backwards way of putting on eyeshadow. She uses the darkest shade on the lid, the lightest in the crease and the medium on the browbone and it just ends up looking muddy.

- One of the friends does the stripe cheek, and sometimes ends up looking like she's been burned with a curling iron.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 
_...My sister has a very backwards way of putting on eyeshadow. She uses the darkest shade on the lid, the lightest in the crease and the medium on the browbone..._

 
My cousin applies her eyeshadow the same way, though she also chooses her lipstick color based on the darkest eyeshadow used.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

I never used to use primer or wear mascara on a regular basis until about a month ago. I never used to throw out old mascaras either. Been there with he wrong shade of Foundation too lol and never concealing the bits that I really should have. I think that's about it. Oh and not washing off my make up off properly or just not bothering at all and then applying over the top the next day. Oh and wearing a glittery lipgloss just on it's own without anything else.

Oh and I only starting plucking my brows last week. (I'm 18). Before that I went through phases of shaving them off completely and drawing them back on. But I don't think of this as a crime because I really like the look and on some people I think it looks fantastic. But I guess that one os down to personal preference. I was just too lazy to shave and draw everyday I guess. It is a lot of work to keep up. And yes I have worn black lippie a couple of times when I was 15.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_ 
5.) I'm honestly surprised that I'm not completely blind now considering how I used to apply my eyeliner in junior high. I stuck the pencil between my lids, squeezed shut, and rubbed back and forth. Hey, get it all done in a few quick swipes, right? I cringe when I think about that. _

 
OMG!!! I can say that's the worst of the bunch by far!!! Wow!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hilly said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smilla*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody else ever use a sharpie for eyeliner when they lost theirs or ran out? My best friend used to do it all the time and got me to do it too. Sounds so stupid now, but when we were smokin' pot in Junior High.. man, it was a brilliant plan.

I've never done anything really bad with makeup, but my friend's girlfriend just makes me want to hold her down and scrub her face every time I see her. She wears her eyeliner incredibly thick and does black swirls at the ends of her eyes and jail house teardrops. Sometimes she'll have big triangles coming down from her eyes. Oh dear. It's really, really awful. Why does anybody think that's a good idea?


----------



## lilyeffigy (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I went from never touching the tweezers to over plucking my eyebrows so fast my friends hardly recognized me haha.  All because I got self-conscious when some stupid girl in my gym class said "whoa - eyebrows!" to me.  Bitch...haha_

 
I used to tweeze my eyebrows so that they were sooooo thin. I took a passport photo with the terrible eyebrows about five years ago. A year ago, I went out of the country, so I pulled my passport out of storage. I was like, 'what was I thinking?' and I asked my friends why nobody ever bothered to tell me how bad I looked, and they just said, 'We thought you knew'. They've since grown in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was fourteen I wore concealer on my lips with clear lipgloss. Ew.


----------



## meiming (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

  Remember Revlon's "Toast of New York" and "Blackberry" lipstick? I wore one of those every.single.day when I was in high school. It was the height of the grunge era.  
 





 Hahaha, Toast of New York was my very first lipstick in 9th grade. Coupled of course with thick black eyeliner.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_In pictures, it made me look so washed out that you couldn't even see any of my facial features, just a big frosted lilac mask._

 

  LMAO! I'm loving this post! I'd like to find a middle schooler who DIDN'T wear horrible makeup....


----------



## xxainixx (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeBella86* 

 
_LMAO! I'm loving this post! I'd like to find a middle schooler who DIDN'T wear horrible makeup....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

me!!!!!! 

my crime was no makeup too much moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i look ssssoooo eautifully reflected.. eh??


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 22, 2007)

I used black eye liner to fill in my eyebrows after i had shaved off a little chink becuase I was bored - it looked like a complete idiot 
 I used to put my  powdered blush on with my fingers- i had not figured out how to blend yet  , so it looked like someone smacked my face


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 23, 2007)

Toast of New York....Blackberry....I used to wear Coffee Bean, in fact I think I still have it!! It is brown with frost in it! Brown was really big in my highschool days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We used to also wear cheap blue e/l, but only under the bottom lashes - and did a bad job of it too. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilyeffigy* 

 
_When I was fourteen I wore concealer on my lips with clear lipgloss. Ew._

 
Yeah, concealer lips just not a good look...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

Brown lipsticks and blue eyeliner (wet and wild of course) were definitely da bomb in the mid nineties!


----------



## snugglebunny (Jan 5, 2008)

1) 8th grade: wore a free-bee clinique black-lily lipstick ..or whatever it was called (just bruised purple-red) on my full lips. Nothing else on my face. I was dorky looking with my glasses....and again..just this weird huge bruising blob at the bottom of my face

2) 8th grade again: My friend wanted to do makeup on me, and I let her. BIG MISTAKE! First of all, she used all her stuff on me, so think of all that bacteria breeding on me. I skipped my entire lunch (so i'm starving here) to allow her to apply tons and TONS of dark sparkly blue eyeshadow all over my eyelids (and i'm asian so i don't have much eyelid space...so guess where all the rest of that eyeshadow went! XD). THICK black eyeliner all around my eyes, mascara, pink lipstick, AND then she sprayed my hair with TONS of glitter. All during lunch, for the ENTIRE "prep" table making fun of me the entire time, and all the teachers saw me. In fact, my friend dragged me (and I was surpisingly excited to do so) to show my english teacher what my friend did for me. She obviously gasped and freaked out. Dear god, why did I let the entire student body see me in the process in looking like a drag queen??!?! x.x. may i remind you, this occured during lunch for everybody to see it happen

3) 9th grade: it was one of those "fun-dress-up-theme days" ..and it was "clash colors" day, so I was safe wearing it for that day only. I wore Maybelline's discontinued eyeshadow stick that had TONS of huge glitters in them. It was a super icy purple with tons of those glitters all over my eyelids. masara, thick eyeliner on top lid, and BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT flamingo las vegas lipgloss. And I wore my gray tennis shirt and wind-breaker pants with this makeup on. awful!

4) Not really a makeup-mistake, but for my first homecoming, I wore no makeup, except mascara, which then smudged into panda-bears because I ended up crying because of drama that happened during the dance

5)my first MAC (didn't buy, just put on testers): When I was 8 or so, I went to the MAC store with my mom and sister, and put on the palest shimmer pink ever. I applied it thick...and walked around The Galleria shopping mall with it. I thought I looked so good that every time I went to the Galleria I stopped by MAC just to put on that super pale shimmer pink lipstick 

6) Wore makeup during my tennis team class period, which was like 1pm, so there's tons of sun outside, which gooped up all my makeup during play-time. I looked awful (until I cleaned the mess up when we got inside). Geez, no wonder none of the guys liked me XD I looked horrible!


----------



## snugglebunny (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_ 
do any of your friends do their makeup in a way that is a huge DONT in your mind?_

 
1) Not my friend, but was our former class president (she's a VERY sweet girl, but my god her makeup O.O!!): she looks like she's 50, and she's only 18. She put on so much makeup that you can barely recognize what she should look like without it. I was in the bathroom during tennis and she was without makeup, and I thought that was the coach, no, it wasn't, it was that girl. Orange foundation, CRISPYYYY fried hair, THICK eyeliner with white shimmery eyeshadow, matte pale pink lipstick (the ones that even  grandmas don't even dare go near). Everybody in school knows this looks awful on her, but no one will tell her (not even me). It's such a shame. She's such a really nice person, and very intelligent, but her makeup....her makeup.....

2) There's this other girl who's friends with that former-class-president, and my government teacher asked where are her eyes and if she really did that makeup. x.x...and this is a non-gay man teacher who noticed something's wrong with her appearance. She wears so much bronzer that if she stood in front of a tree, I don't think you can tell where she is (and she's a white caucasian to give you an idea how much bronzer she wears x.x). she lines her eyes so much that you can't see her really pretty big eyes anymore. and her eyebrows looks like they are glue-on-fake-brows ...they are so unnaturally dark. then she tops her lips with super pale pink lipstick

3) not makeup mistake, but there's this one girl, who ALWAYS wears her hair in Streetfighter Chun-Li buns, WITH that white fabric that covers it too, every single day. Then sometimes she'll substitute the white-bun-covers with black fishnet hair-bun-covers.

4) another hair annoyance. A few years ago, there was this one girl with curly hair, who ALWAYS wore her hair into 3 super tight ponytails every single day. It was so annoying!!!! They were so tight that they pulled her face up so much and she looked surprised/shocked all the time. And those 3 super tight ponytails were positioned so that you can draw an invisable equilateral triangle around them. 3 ponytails on one [email protected][email protected] I don't understand.

5) My friend's friend wears thick black eyeliner-circle all round her eyes, nothing else, and splits her hair in half where one side is up in a pigtail/ponytail and the other half is down in a braid. Either that or she has one side braided and one side completely loose hair flowing.....I don't get why she does that


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 5, 2008)

I've done a few crimes myself:

~ Shaved my eyebrows in junior high...not off, but to shape them because tweezing hurt too much!
~ Then I did the whole anemic-brow thing in high school.  I quit shaving and tweezed them to oblivion!
~ I've worn the wrong foundation color, of course!
~ Caked on concealor to diminish the look of zits...yeeeahhh, that looked real nice and helped heal nice and quick!
~ Junior high crime again - I wore high-frosted turquoise or sea-green eyeliner with pale frosty shadow and clumpy mascara, bright rose streaked blush, and frostyyyy bright pink lipstick...all very cheap products might I add.  I must've looked like a baby hooker!
~ Mood lipstick that I bought at Skateland during those skating parties everyone had.  I had one in every color tube...and they all turned a hideous bright pink on me!!
~ High school crime - I didn't wash my face annnnnnd I wore makeup to bed!!!  I'm surprised I didn't get more breakouts than I did.
~ Spent my summers (in high school) laying out and getting a tan, which may not seem so bad, but I used tanning oil (of course) and skin cancer runs in my family - yeah, real smart because skin cancer is SEXXXY!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 5, 2008)

the only thing that really bothers me is overly filled in brows, some girls look sooo much better when they lighten up with the brow fillers


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh boy! Let's see..when I was young, maybe 8th grade or so, I used to wear the Art Stuff lipsticks from Bath&Body Works in white [coconut flavored], greenish-yellow, and purple..what a mess! And of course, my mom's dark brown, almost black lipstick! I thought it made me look older and more mature - at 13. At least I never got it on my teeth. Finally, chipped, chocolate-brown sparkle nail polish from Limited Too. It smelled like chocolate too!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Any of your friends have "makeup donts"?*



jillianjiggs said:


> do any of your friends do their makeup in a way that is a huge DONT in your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iSHi (Jan 16, 2008)

In middle school, I used to put wet black or brown eyeshadow on half my lid. Unfortunately nobody ever said anything about it, however I did stop that after about a month. Heh.


----------



## Briar (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my! Back in high school I used to wear Max Factor's Pancake makeup in the palest shade I could find. I thought it looked cool and gothy until I found a picture recently (20 years later) and realized I just looked like I'd spackled my face. I'd never bothered to blend it below my chin.  

Beyond that I'd been very lucky.. my Mom, when she saw I'd started taking an interest in makeup but was doing an awful job of it, took me to have a professional makeover. She bought me the products that the MA had used and they were all very neutral and natural. Since I was about 13 at the time this was perfect!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_ 
Beyond that I'd been very lucky.. my Mom, when she saw I'd started taking an interest in makeup but was doing an awful job of it, took me to have a professional makeover. She bought me the products that the MA had used and they were all very neutral and natural. Since I was about 13 at the time this was perfect!_

 

that's the best thing a mother can do! you have to thank her for her insight and diplomacy!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

The wrong look. I went with the jewel colored eyes and the MAC purples and Chanel Vamp,Cyber, Underworld,etc. I looked like the undead, you know? It might be good for a photoshoot, but I don't live life in a photoshoot. The person who picked the look was a MUA friend....I did buy a fortune's worth of stuff from her from time to time. Only I don't let her pick my colors these days.
Red hair. It was in at the time, but it did not work for me.

Black liner-aging. Red red lips.....no no no. I spend alot of time talking to people on how to take care of their bodies after surgery,cancer or giving birth., I can't look like I am going out to a formal or chance lipstick on my teeth. I need to look trustwrthy and approachable. A giant makeup crime for me would be to look overdone and harsh and artficial. I wear the gamut of makeup-but in lots of neutral colors or sometimes peaches,pinks and bronzes on the eyes, and pink browns, rose-beiges or nude-rose lips. I avoid sparkles, I go for bronze eyeliner.

Too much perfume. I gotta wear some. I go for something soft and inoffensive-not flowery or sexy. Calgon is pretty good for work, or a light spray of Prada. A few years ago I got written up for wearing Euphoria. No one writes you up for smelling like Marshmallows or cotton Candy or coconut, or baby powder. 

Fake tan. I used tan in a can once and looked like Napolean Perdis' sister. There is no fooling people. Orange is just WRONG. No one turns orange on vacation. (Incidently people from Hawaii's top vacation destination is Las Vegas, according to the polls)

Wrong color foundation. It may look good in the store, but if your head doesn't belong on your neck.....I've had to toss a new bottle of Laura Mercier foundation recently, couldn't mix it.....looked neutral in the light of the store-and I did not bring a mirror and stand outside and check it out. (it was vanilla beige). 

Mineral makeup.....big mistake for me. Sparkle plenty. You shouldn't have to dull your makeup down with( cornstarch) Mineral Veil to look natural. ...and I tried warmth (see Napolean Perdis.....) Warmth is terra cotta orange....face back to the sink.........

Moisturizer on skin that doesn't need it.....(you can get acne at any age)

The O glow........supposed to turn a natural flush on everyone...an "individual color".....it goes from clear to fuschia in 30 seconds. No one turns fuschia, ....but everyone who tries this product-no matter the color of their skin.....

Although I have never done it, big skun stripe hair streaks should be a "makeup crime" they don't look good on anyone

Cool aid hair color on people over the age of 25, even if they are in a rock band.


----------



## Ericita (Feb 11, 2008)

Hahaha I'm new to make up so probably I'm doing huge make up crimes RIGHT NOW.

I've enjoyed (and learnt) so much from this topic!


----------



## Sillarian (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha I love all these stories. When I was about 12 I got a (cheapo) makeup kit as a gift... omg. It has these nasty pastel eyeshadows, and horrid fuschia liners, the whole package. And I was obsessed for the first 3 weeks I had it, wearing everything in there, thinking I was the hot stuff. lmao...


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_Hahaha I'm new to make up so probably I'm doing huge make up crimes RIGHT NOW.

I've enjoyed (and learnt) so much from this topic!_

 
Me too! I hope I'm doing okay though, I've been taking notes


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't wear mascara.  Everyone always thinks I wear it anyways because of how thick my eyelashes so maybe I can get by without commiting a crime


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

When I was 14, I used to wear Maybelline's mousse? foundation a lot........ didn't even realised it made me soo orangey. EW


----------



## nai (Feb 21, 2008)

1. overplucked my eyebrow. it was only a sparse thin line.
2. to top it off.  i colored it by drawing a single thin line using a dark black pencil. it was horrid.  it went way past the end of my eyes too! lol!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 21, 2008)

I also used to do the concealer on the lips and the clear lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my sis does this but she is only 13. I also have experimented with the too dark foundation and thought I looked great. Oh and also I used to wear blue eyeshadow blue eyeliner a blue mascara wow I looked scary.


----------



## Kaz (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't wear much makeup in the teens.. is that a crime itself? lol. When I did i'd just wear foundation, sometimes cream eyeshadows, eyeliner pencil above the lashes and on waterline, and dark brown lipstick lined with even darker lip pencil if it was handy. Thats it.. and everything was dark brown. Boring eh? Oh, I did wear mascara once in a light bronze metallic color. I'm asian with black hair. LOL.

Oh and thanks to the earlier post about "Toast of New York" and stuff. I had toast of new york but my friends had rum raisin which was the coolest back then. So, being poor and all, i'd borrow a friends lipstick. Yeeeah.. didn't wipe it before and after either. I can't remember if I did it with eye pencils too. 

*embarrassed*.. guess the biggest crime i've done is with being hygenic about everything. Learned about not sharing mascara at first, then lipsticks and soon everything I use shouldn't be shared! Oops!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

There was a time in my life when I thoughtI was about 3 shades lighter than i really was. I used to buy makeup made for an NC40 not an NC50. I've learned.

I als shaved half of my eyebrow off when i was 10 and tried hiding it by resting my palm on the side of my face. then my arm fell aleep and i paniced in the middle of class. HAVE YOU EVER HAD YOUR ARM JUST LOSE ITS FEELING AND THUD ON YOUR DESK??? SCARIEST SHIT EVER!!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

1. When I was in high school, I got really frustrated with my eyebrows (because they had no natural shape) and so I shaved them and drew them in with black liner.

2. I have had a habit of wearing foundation that is WAAYYY to light for me, making me look garish. (Back in my goth days, I used to wear theatrical pan makeup, hehe). I used to blend this stuff down my neck and back.


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Clinique foundation...that creamy crap in the  compact. Bright orange yuck.
2. No e/s ever...just white eyeliner above my dark brown cover girl e/l.
3. No blush
4. Overplucking
5. Lips consisted of red 99 cent lipliner and vaseline
6. yellow undereye corrector blended badly with only a little concealor on top

I cringe just thinking about it all!!!!


----------



## lovesicles (Mar 20, 2008)

i shaved my forehead. ohh, regrets.
purple lipstick.
lavender lipgloss.
black eyeliner on the lips.
once used a pink gel pen on my eyelid/waterline.
put on heavy eyeliner to the point where i looked like a raccoon. usually without any mascara.
overplucked brows.
dark lipstick.
concealer on lips and nothing else.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2008)

I swear, it's like you guys are my long-lost sisters or something!

I definitely used to cut my hair in class (with no mirror).
I also did the white eyeshadow all over with the sticker earring things (ohh Gwen, how I wanted to be just like you [although I wasn't allowed to dye my hair pink].
Also, I used to get all the UGLY hand-me-down makeup from my real sisters (which were probably expired already, and did I mention UGLY?) ((think frosty pink lipsticks, which I paired with DARK BROWN lipliner and the grodiest old clumpy clinique free gift mascara that was probably years old)
It's really a wonder that I can still see!
And Covergirl foundation that was 12 bazillion shades to light for me...(when I was like 14 and didn't even need foundation).

Oh, and when I was like 8, I saw my mom plucking her eyebrows and I wanted to do it too, so when she left I must've plucked like half my eyebrows off!  Then I got scared and didn't properly groom my eyebrows until I was like a senior in high school.

When I think about all the stuff I did, it makes me cringe!


----------



## msmack (Mar 21, 2008)

my eyebrows are still recovering from the torture I put them through in my early teens...


----------



## Esme (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh God!! My husband cannot figure out what I am laughing at! My mother shaved her eyebrows when she was a teenager and now she has no eyebrows!
I still don't wear foundation sometimes when it is really hot and my skin is okay, I just wear tinted moisturizer. And I often don't wear mascara, but I have my eyelashes dyed and I wear glasses so I don't even think you can tell.
I used to do a really dark, smokey eye with black, black eyeliner for family things in the daytime, or lots of purple. My granny thought I had a black eye one time and got mad at my husband!
I was in high school in the 70's (yeah, I am old!) and we used to put glitter in our hair and then put tons of Aquanet over it to keep it from going all over the place. It would take months to get it all washed off.
Bwhahahaha!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 25, 2008)

I love that this thread has been going for over a year!!! 
I think i've had my fair share of crimes that have been listed on here several times...
but...
i'm still doing one of them which is NUDE lips with EVERYTHING. i can't get over it. 
seriously.
fleshpot/myth/aloof...bring it on!

even blankety is getting to be too much color for me!! haha how does that work? i'm so weird about having colored lips. i love the way it looks on other people, but i hate it on me- unless i go ALL out and crazy with the color like purples/hot pinks/oranges.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There was a time in my life when I thoughtI was about 3 shades lighter than i really was. I used to buy makeup made for an NC40 not an NC50. I've learned.

I als shaved half of my eyebrow off when i was 10 and tried hiding it by resting my palm on the side of my face. then my arm fell aleep and i paniced in the middle of class. HAVE YOU EVER HAD YOUR ARM JUST LOSE ITS FEELING AND THUD ON YOUR DESK??? SCARIEST SHIT EVER!!!_

 
LOOOOL OMG When i was 4 yrs old i saw one of my dads razors on the side of the sink and shaved off my WHOLE right eyebrow and actually thought i could hide it by holding my hand over my face the whole time. Of course my parents noticed right away and i got a MAJOR beating. oh lord.
AHA I've also cut off my eyelashes HAHAHAHAH DUMB.

Other than that I haven't done anything rly stupid with makeup.


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

.......


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2008)

White eyeshadow all over my lid and up to my crease. It looked so awful. When I first started wearing eyeliner I couldn't apply it properly and the line looked crooked and I never bothered to fix it.

A little while ago, this woman approached the counter wanting to be matched and the MA told her to get a darker foundation instead of bronzer so she could look more tanned. I guess she committed one of the worst makeup crimes.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread is too funny and I've been guilty of a lot of the "makeup crimes" within. I combined 3 of the worst offenses many many moons ago. I still have old yearbooks to remind me of this terrible time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1. White liquid eyeliner. Every. Day. White Liquid Eyeliner. 
2. With china Blue cheapass Revlon eyeshadow and 
3. deliberately clumped mascara. 

More recent makeup crimes: Smokey eye look with thick, black liquid eyeliner. At least I was using better quality cosmetics, but this just isn't a look I can pull off. 

I've tried to fake a tan by using foundation 2 shades too dark. 

Ooh, and has anyone else tried to fake a beauty mark only to have it sweat off on a hot day? Yes, black eye pencil running down your cheek is very sexy!


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_As a teenager I read in a beauty magazine that a subtle sexy eye look could be achieved by using wet cigarette ash. I tried it and my eyes became so red, it looked like I had poked myself in both eyes. Feel free to laugh at my expense ladies, I still laugh about it._

 
Oh.  My.  Goodness.  I think we have a winner!!!!  LOL wow you're lucky there was no permanent damage!  Do you remember which magazine it was?  My mind has been blown...


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Oh.  My.  Goodness.  I think we have a winner!!!!  LOL wow you're lucky there was no permanent damage!  Do you remember which magazine it was?  My mind has been blown..._

 
I second that! Ouuuchhh!! haha.

hmm... I can't think of any at the moment besides coloring in my eyebrows an obviously wrong shade..ick


----------



## LOCa (Mar 26, 2008)

The Only Thing Bad I Had Was A Ghost Face Too.. I Just Wore Black Eyeliner On My Waterline Too But That Was Fine The Foundation Was Scary Though. I Didn't Relize It Till My BestFriend Called Me A Ghost.


----------



## LOCa (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesicles* 

 
_i shaved my forehead. ohh, regrets._

 
HaHaHaah O Sh I Almost Died Of Laughter.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_
Ooh, and has anyone else tried to fake a beauty mark only to have it sweat off on a hot day? Yes, black eye pencil running down your cheek is very sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

duuuude use liquid last liner!!! THE BEST. doesn't move! lol


----------



## User67 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_I love that this thread has been going for over a year!!! 
I think i've had my fair share of crimes that have been listed on here several times...
but...
i'm still doing one of them which is NUDE lips with EVERYTHING. i can't get over it. 
seriously.
fleshpot/myth/aloof...bring it on!

even blankety is getting to be too much color for me!! haha how does that work? i'm so weird about having colored lips. i love the way it looks on other people, but i hate it on me- unless i go ALL out and crazy with the color like purples/hot pinks/oranges._

 
I'm right there with you girly! I wear nude colors 90% of the time, unless of course like you I decide to go all out & rock a super bright pink or orange lip. Right now my favorite combo is Cork l/l, Fleshpot l/s & Bonus Beat (Heatherette) l/g.


----------



## User67 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_LOOOOL OMG When i was 4 yrs old i saw one of my dads razors on the side of the sink and shaved off my WHOLE right eyebrow and actually thought i could hide it by holding my hand over my face the whole time. Of course my parents noticed right away and i got a MAJOR beating. oh lord.
AHA I've also cut off my eyelashes HAHAHAHAH DUMB.

Other than that I haven't done anything rly stupid with makeup._

 
OMG, my younger sister did that same exact thing! Everytime we would leave the house my Mom would have to draw an eyebrow on her so she wouldn't be embarrassed LOL!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

The wrong hair colour tone. 
The wrong hair colour. Hair bleached way out pale is draining and makes a woman look older, washed out and tired. Two shades difference can mean the difference between a believable blonde colour and 'topless dancer' shade.
Too black and flat also ages a woman and gives her dark shadows on her face.
Shaving off eyebrows and drawing them on in a new location. Boy George might get away with that, you can't.

Visible contouring. Blusher opens a world of opportunities for mistakes.

Face lifts, bowtox, facial fillers. Not only are these pretty obvious looking, a person who sees them realizes the wearer is old enough to need cosmetic surgery, and also "what are they hiding". You can also spot bad face lifts by how tight they are pulled-the cheeks look like Nike logos. Think Janice Dickenson......If the injected areas around the 'marrionette lines' around the mouth are too puffed out it looks like a muzzle.

Bad Bronzer. Don't go out of the house looking orange....check yourself at the front step with a hand mirror.


----------



## Feminist. (Mar 31, 2008)

uhhh, i have a few.
1. no highlighter :|
2. not lining upper waterline
3. ridiculously inappropriate lip liner, not blended.
4. no foundation with done up eyes. i have quite rosy cheeks, and it was not so kickin'
5. no moisturizer under my foundation
6. semi-attractive eyes with BUSHY, practically UNTOUCHED brows! i am sometimes NOW guilty of letting my brows go too long without being touched... simply because i'm a lazy jerk.


----------



## geeko (Apr 9, 2008)

to save the embarassment of the the girl....i have cropped her face.

but i must share this make up crime with everyone here as hopefully no one here commits this makeup crime. NEVER EVER plaster your whole body in foundation just to make yourself look fairer. 

It looks un natural and fake especially when the foundation and powder is too light and not blended in properly with the skin.

If u wan to look fairer...save yourself the trouble and go bleach your skin.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

I've shaved my eyebrows. Eww.
Used a shimmery, golden eye pencil (My mom's, haha) as a brow liner when I was about 9.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, and I mixed foundation, scented body lotion(!!!) & loose shimmer and applied to my face. eww.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

NOT my crimes, but:

- Too thick of black eyeliner with an ugly shimmery white or blue layer on the lid. think ghetto trash looking.
- BRIGHT lipsticks with YELLOW TEETH. barf!
- Thick eyebrows, unless shaped
- Glitter/Shimmer on the WHOLE face lol


----------



## jlphipps (Apr 13, 2008)

i was blessed enough to be born with long eyelashes, but none of my freinds were, so i thought i was the freak.. with that being said, and my eyelashes always bothered me when putting on mascara and wearing sunglasses, i decided to cut mine to be like everyone else.. I think my mom cried.. luckily they grew back and it made me realize my freakishly long lashes was a good thing..haha..


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW jlp! Rock those long lashes and don't ever get rid of them again! I'd be so afraid to do that... eeek! 

Here's another one:

Fake moles. I think moles are gross to begin with...so please, refrain from putting them on your face. Cindy Crawford is NOT hot, okay thanks. (personal preference lol)


----------



## argyle_socks (Apr 13, 2008)

While reading this thread, I didn't want it to ever end! lol

Luckily, I've been really into makeup about as long as I've been lurking here. 
*However, I also was a fan of Wet 'n Wild black eyeliner (and nothing else) in 9th and 10th grade (two years ago). 
*I have also overplucked my eyebrows. (But they grew back!) 
*I used to seperate my lashes with a #2 pencil on the occasions I would wear mascara. 
*The only times where I would wear more than that were for dance performances. I looked terrible! Once I used a dark red lipliner all over my lips that I borrowed from someone I didn't even really know! And between dances I would cake on more and more cream eyeshadow stick. With all the sweat and the cheap eyeliner, I looked quite a mess.
*I trimmed my lashes one day when I was bored. 
That's all I can think of for now, thank goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do remember that before my friend's mom would let her wear mascara, she would use lipgloss. And sometimes it was sparkly lipgloss.


----------



## swtxos (Apr 13, 2008)

lol some of the posts in here are hilarious! 

My crimes___

1)Wore foundation at the age of 13. It was a Covergirl, creamstick foundation that was sooooooooooo oily and nasty feeling. It clogged my pores and was impossible to get off every night. I looked like I was wearing a mask *shivers* My lame excuse--I was a kid and didn't know better.

2)Wore white eyeshadow all over the eye area. I thought it looked good at the time, but looking back I think I resembled a raccoon. 

3)Not wearing mascara. Growing up I never wore mascara because it never seemed to work for me. It wasn't until very recently (19 years old) did I begin to experiment and now I can't leave the house without mascara.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 13, 2008)

I just committed one yesterday..shhhh

I ran out of foundation and had to use something on my face, so I settled for an MSF I bought last summer which is wayyyyyy too dark for me now. I put it on my neck too though so it looked fine.

Old crimes:

-only black eyeliner and only on the waterline. But I was 14 and everyone who wore makeup had this look too so oh well.

- My mom wouldn't let me use foundation and she bought this Clinique powder to use "instead" I have dry skin, wtf do I need powder for, it just makes it look worse! And also, I hate Clinique, all their products make my skin look like crap. So since I had no choice I attempted to cover up acne scars with powder..thanks mom. 

-Green eyeshadow. It will never work on me. Ever. My friend who's a MU gave me this palette which had two gorgeous greens in it(a lime and a dark blue-green) It looked so bad on me but I wore it anyway because I loved the colors..


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Black eyeliner across the top lid and the outer bit of the lower lashline, black mascara and intense red lipstick. Not so bad in and of itself, but I'm good and pale and didn't put any blush on with that. Hot.

Not washing my face when I was younger. Yummy.

Oh, and the odd time I used eyeshadow when I was younger, I'd use that little sponge applicator because I didn't have a brush. My god I hate those things. 

Believe it or not, I never did the non-matching foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw how bad other girls looked and avoided it!


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was 13 or so, I would apply lipstick on my eyelids and vica versa.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

i used to wing my eye liner so much that it would look horrible! it wasnt a soft wing.. it was a thick long wing! ugh how dumb i was thinking i looked so cool with it. this was like 7th grade. ugh NEVER AGIAN!

i used those gross applicator sponge things that come with your cheap makeup haha. and never washed them! EW

i thought dark brown lips looked good on me.. which DOESNT AT ALL

good thing these never followed me to high school which is when i started using MAC and learned how to do make up and make a NICE looking winged eye haha

ohhh mannn so young and stupid..


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 16, 2008)

i didn't understand my oily skin, and also most drugstore brands back then didn't make foundation/powder for deeper skin tones. it was 10 shades of beige and then a ruddy super dark brown if anything. i didn't know blotting existed. instead, i'd cake Jane brand pressed powder in the darkest shade (too dark for me in the first place!) between each class period until the end of the day when i looked like a burn victim with mud on my face.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

Did anyone else get that makeup "tip" in the teenie bopper mags about white eyeliner making your eyes brighter??? Completely washed my face out and looked terrible .... The sad thing is that my sister in law 8 years later to this day wears white eyeliner everyday.... It looks great on some people . Just not pale people.


----------



## redambition (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Did anyone else get that makeup "tip" in the teenie bopper mags about white eyeliner making your eyes brighter??? Completely washed my face out and looked terrible .... The sad thing is that my sister in law 8 years later to this day wears white eyeliner everyday.... It looks great on some people . Just not pale people._

 
i actually use a white kohl on my waterline - and it does make me look instantly awake and bright, even when tired.

if you overdo the white kohl though - it can look scary


----------



## amandaxx (Apr 27, 2008)

No mascara. Ever.
Bright red lipstick with no lip liner.
Foundation that is too pink.
Yellow eyeshadow! It looks AMAZING on some people but on me I look like zombie. I used to wear it like every other day in 7th grade.


----------



## onezumi (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh man.

- I did the overplucking thing and drew them in. In photos I looked like I was a clown.

- Bright green lipstick with black eyeliner as lipliner on top.

- Lining my eyes with a Sharpie when I was like 14.

- Drawing swirls extended from my eyeliner.

- I used a Hot Topic red face pigment thing as eyeliner and it dyed my contact lenses red! To this day I avoid HT. My lenses cost $250! You can imagine how bad that was in college!

It seems a lot of the people on this board are ex-goths, too.


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (May 11, 2008)

Where do I start?!?! 

Wore black eyeliner all the way around my eyes I seriously looked like a raccoon and to top off the look I wore the darkest burgundy l/s that I could find.  Overplucked my eyebrows in about 2 days because my stepsister was plucking hers and I wanted to try.  Remember that liquid glitter in a jar with a brush attached to the lid they sold at Hot Topic?  I would wear that as eyeliner and tons of mascara the palest l/g I could find.  Oh and I thought it'd be cool to rock red e/s.  I looked as if I was deathly sick...not a good look!


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 11, 2008)

I used to go for dead-person brown lips! So sexay!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 11, 2008)

For those of us who speak English as a second language, what is a waterline?  Never have been forcibley submerged for a long enough period of time to have waterlines on my face. Is there an anatomical equivalent?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 11, 2008)

^It's the skin between your lash line and your eye. 

I can't apply liner there, I wear contacts and the thought of it makes me cringe. eek


----------



## KellyBean (May 11, 2008)

All of my first makeup... aha. 

When I was 12, my mom let me wear makeup for the first time. Of course, I couldn't afford much. My mom gave me a Clinique gwp for my 12th birthday and a $20 Nordstroms giftcard for makeup and skincare and stuff. I then had a sample mascara, lipgloss, and mini-palette (with blush and eyeshadow). Then I went to the Clinique counter and ended up with the $20 pressed powder (thought it was a foundation) in a darker shade (which I thought would make me look tan). I caked it on, and used all of it up completely.

Yeesh.


----------



## amandaxx (May 12, 2008)

Oh I thought of another one!
I wore sparkly fake lashes under my eyes (they were supposed to go on top but I decided that I wanted my lower lashes to be longer.) 
And neon green eyeshadow on my outside of my lids with neon pink on the inside. No eyeliner, no mascara, and no blending.
AND on top of those terrible eyes I drew a heart on my lips WITH RED SHARPIE.
I don't know what I was smoking.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (May 15, 2008)

Too-light foundation and orange lipstick were my HG in middle school...


----------



## Muffins_Go_RAWR (May 15, 2008)

About two years ago I got REALLY tweezer happy and my eyebrows ended up looking like:

(on the right, with the dark hair)





Oi vey..... it took FOREVER for them to grow back.


----------



## vocaltest (May 15, 2008)

I'm gonna be the really annoying one...

I don't think I've ever committed a huge make up crime. My mum taught me how to do it all from when I started raiding her make up! Probably the worst thing I've done is the wrong colour foundation!


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

All these posts are really taking me back to my early days...
some of my offenses:

1. waaaay too thick black eyeliner...giving that up was like a drug addiction
2. pale lilac lipstick that was super cool when I was 13
3. I used to use this Clinique shimmery bronze-ing gel-cream all over my face...yes, ALL over. I used it like a foundation.  Then again, I was way too tan in high school...
4. Is there such a thing as over and under plucking eyebrows at the same time?? If so, then that was my look in high school...  Too much off the outer sides and middle, but not enough of the arch.  Thank God I finally got the whole eyebrow thing down!


----------



## kobri (May 16, 2008)

I can't really think of anything. I've always been into makeup, but not particularly adventurous.I have probably blacked these things out and as I hate having my pic taken I can live blissfully unaware of my mistakes. Although I am getting a flashback of being a makeup demo for fuchsia lipstick worn as eyeshadow......oh god I think it's starting to comeback! I wore this brown L'Oreal lipstick everyday ( I thought I was sooo Brenda from 90210) and of course burgandy or red matte lipstick. Ugh! I'm going back to blocking things out, this is depressing! Thank goodness I didn't find a thread on hair crimes, because the things I've done to myself with bleach, colour and perms.....*shudder*


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Oh on that note...two words for you: Sun-In. My 8th grade year I picked up a bottle of it and thought "Sweet" because I could easily get my hair lighter. Well the result was not pretty. It wasn't ORANGE, but still unnatural. I did all of my hair with it, and even worse was my freshman year there was pink pomade. Yes, pink. Temp colour and pomade! Well due to my hair being so light, it wasn't so temporary after all...I had reddish-pink streaks in my hair for MONTHS afterwards. Mind you, I was in my whole quasi-punk phase at that time. But still, a disaster.


----------

